# Qld Xmas-in-july Case Swap 2010



## winkle (3/1/10)

Ok people pencil in the 17th of July (date will probably have to change when I realise it clashes with something important I've forgotten  ). Venue - my place at Everton Park, beds are pretty much all taken but there's plenty of floor space for swags or snore the nite away safe from nikos in your car. More details further down the track. The Xmas case swap beers were all of high quality, lets hope for even better this year.

*Swap list*.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - either a Rootin', Shootin' or Tootin' Saison
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## bonj (3/1/10)

Weee!


----------



## chappo1970 (3/1/10)

Will there be strippers?


----------



## winkle (3/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Will there be strippers?



There will if you bring them  .


----------



## bradsbrew (3/1/10)

*Swap list*.
1.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - either a Rootin', Shootin' or Tootin' Saison
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## chappo1970 (3/1/10)

*Swap list*.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - either a Rootin', Shootin' or Tootin' Saison
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Maybe we should include some of friends to come along to help serve drinks of course?

http://www.elitestrippers.com.au/profiles/dee/dee2.html

Tehehehehehe!

Chap Chap


----------



## geoff_tewierik (3/1/10)

*Swap list*.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - either a Rootin', Shootin' or Tootin' Saison
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Sully (3/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - either a Rootin', Shootin' or Tootin' Saison
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.
13.
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## winkle (3/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.
13.
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

Looks like we're going big this time


----------



## chappo1970 (3/1/10)

Yes looks like Big is in order... Maybe a Belgian?

Where's Clean Brewer I would have thought he'd be over this like a $2 hooker. :lol:


----------



## Gavo (3/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.
13.
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

I'm in ATM, looks like a camp in the car.

Gavo.


----------



## bonj (3/1/10)

Gavo said:


> I'm in ATM, looks like a camp in the car.
> 
> Gavo.


Plenty of room on the floor of the bar, Gavo... I'll be rolling my swag out there. (not that that would convince you :lol: more like a deterrent )


----------



## Bribie G (3/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.
13.
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## clarkey7 (3/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.
13.
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## clean brewer (3/1/10)

> Where's Clean Brewer I would have thought he'd be over this like a $2 hooker.



Im here mate, just laying low... h34r: Ill be in ATM, wont have confirmation till I know what my 2 on/2 off Roster would be like and have to get through Probation period aswell... :unsure: 

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.
13.
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24.

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## winkle (3/1/10)

Bonj said:


> Plenty of room on the floor of the bar, Gavo... I'll be rolling my swag out there. (not that that would convince you :lol: more like a deterrent )



You could take the Lobby option and sleep in a chair outside in the rain with your torn underpants around your ears, but I wouldn't recommend it B) .


----------



## scoundrel (3/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13.
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24.


----------



## NickB (3/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24.

Always good for a laugh at Casa De Winkle


----------



## Scruffy (3/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side... 
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Bribie G (4/1/10)

Hey Scruffy, how yer been? Thought we'd lost you there for a while, coming along to BABBs Jan meeting?


----------



## Scruffy (4/1/10)

[thread hijack] Had a couple of gigs away, then workin at Woodford... 
I'll do me best to get to BABBs, though it's a busy month...

oh, and I got engaged.
[/thread hijack]


----------



## chappo1970 (4/1/10)

Scruffy said:


> [thread hijack] Had a couple of gigs away, then workin at Woodford...
> I'll do me best to get to BABBs, though it's a busy month...
> 
> oh, and I got engaged.
> [/thread hijack]




Always knew you were a long haired hippy pommy git
Did't think you were silly enough to fall for that let's get married trick
Congrats on the engagement (Leave your balls on the night stand please)
 :lol: 


Chap Chap


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/1/10)

Bonj said:


> Plenty of room on the floor of the bar, Gavo... I'll be rolling my swag out there. (not that that would convince you :lol: more like a deterrent )




Sleep tight princesses ,., :wub:


----------



## chappo1970 (4/1/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Sleep tight princesses ,., :wub:




I hope you're on line booking your flights Bin Bunyip. There's a bed at Chappo Manor awaiting....


----------



## winkle (6/1/10)

Bump.
Plenty of positions left guys.

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Dunno What?
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24.


----------



## NickB (6/1/10)

Yep, only 6 1/2 months to go. Better go pack a bag.... h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (6/1/10)

Updating beer. Decided on a Trappist for something different.


Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24.


----------



## TidalPete (6/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Updating beer. Decided on a Trappist for something different.
> 
> 
> Swap list.
> ...


----------



## winkle (6/1/10)

NickB said:


> Yep, only 6 1/2 months to go. Better go pack a bag.... h34r:



Gotta get the post count going Nick  .


----------



## NickB (6/1/10)

Should hit a billion posts by June I reckon.


----------



## daemon (6/1/10)

I'm in. Not 100% on what I'll brew yet, but after doing a quick taste test the other day I love the taste of good vanilla in a dark beer. My wife has made some from good quality bourbon vanilla beans that have been soaking in vodka for the last 8 months. 

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24.

The thought of a chili beer from Scruffy is making my eyes water, and I wasn't even silly enough to try some!

Will bring the swag, just as long as I can be away from any playing of the last post h34r:


----------



## TidalPete (6/1/10)

No one laughs at TidalPete's jokes anymore.  so there you go ---------------------- 

YBPMBLFUYMSDBGDYMYTTBMTPOWSFTYBDAMYSYTETYTTFWIPTYACGOYFMCABASAYBAAWYFYBTAPAHWMYS
BTYAAJYFNS

:lol: :lol: 

Some of the old brewers will work it out. :lol: 

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (7/1/10)

TidalPete said:


> YBPMBLFUYMSDBGDYMYTTBMTPOWSFTYBDAMYSYTETYTTFWIPTYACGOYFMCABASAYBAAWYFYBTAPAHWMYS
> BTYAAJYFNS



Might need to change ya medication TP. You're talking in tongues again...  :lol: 

You could at least tell us what you're bring for consuption? Or is that a secret?


----------



## bonj (7/1/10)

TidalPete said:


> No one laughs at TidalPete's jokes anymore.  so there you go ----------------------


Give us a chance Pete.. not all of us can stay up past 8.30 anymore  I had so much more energy before I had kids :lol:

Looking forward to a long needed beer, mate.


----------



## therook (7/1/10)

Chappo said:


> I hope you're on line booking your flights Bin Bunyip. There's a bed at Chappo Manor awaiting....



Does that mean Ned's going to piss off early Chappo......hope you can stay once the street lights come on this year  

Rook


----------



## chappo1970 (7/1/10)

therook said:


> Does that mean Ned's going to piss off early Chappo......hope you can stay once the street lights come on this year
> 
> Rook




Oi Back in your box bitch! LOL yes I need to work up my Swap ettiquette some what lads.

Sooooo Rookie (He looks more like a small hairless Wookie BTW) you gunna brave another Swap in Qld and grace us with your presence mate?

Chap Chap


----------



## therook (7/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Oi Back in your box bitch! LOL yes I need to work up my Swap ettiquette some what lads.
> 
> Sooooo Rookie (He looks more like a small hairless Wookie BTW) you gunna brave another Swap in Qld and grace us with your presence mate?
> 
> Chap Chap




Not this one Chappo, looks like i will be heading over to TDA's in Adelaide this year and then that only leaves Sydney to visit to have done them all

Rook


----------



## chappo1970 (7/1/10)

therook said:


> Not this one Chappo, looks like i will be heading over to TDA's in Adelaide this year and then that only leaves Sydney to visit to have done them all
> 
> Rook


----------



## TidalPete (7/1/10)

Chappo said:


> You could at least tell us what you're bring for consuption? Or is that a secret?



Anything good I have socked away in the kegs when the time comes Chap Chap or perhaps one of my Chink hop disasters? h34r: . :icon_cheers: 

Yes! I'll have a beer or two with you Bonj. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Batz (7/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year  )


----------



## bonj (7/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year  )
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj


----------



## clean brewer (7/1/10)

Well, looks like ill be free for this date as I just received my 1st 2 months Rosters today and the Moons align...  

But, it will depend on whether Nat has a Wedding at the Restaurant, if she does, I may have to look after the kids....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Ross (7/1/10)

Haven't been actively involved in a swap for a while, but there are some great looking brews below, so count me in.
Not sure what I'll be brewing yet, but it'll be something interesting...

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year )
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj


Bring it on.......  

Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (7/1/10)

Ross said:


> Haven't been actively involved in a swap for a while, but there are some great looking brews below, so count me in.
> Not sure what I'll be brewing yet, but it'll be something interesting...




Well that's gunna lower the standards then <_< 



:lol: About time Ross!


----------



## Snow (7/1/10)

Like Ross, I think the standards have been rising lately, so I am willing to give a swap another crack. I stopped doing them after one a few years ago that ended up with a lot of gushers and ordinary beers.

Lucky the Rugby's not on for this one  

Cheers - Snow

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8.
9.
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12.scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm... beer.....aarglgarglarglll....
24. Ross - ????


----------



## winkle (8/1/10)

Just need BD, Jye, Chad and Kram to join in and we'll have the full set  .



Cum' on Bonj, that fancy Brew-stand will turn into a pumpkin VW tyres if you don't brew something with it


----------



## browndog (9/1/10)

I will attend, on the proviso that Chappo and Sully do not dissapear at 10pm like virgins at a party in a zuchini farm. Well boys?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/10)

And as long as Anna makes us some genuine Pork Adobo :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle (9/1/10)

BribieG said:


> And as long as Anna makes us some genuine Pork Adobo :icon_drool2:



Thats easy to organise (Tony might be sick of eating it though B) ).


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/10)

winkle said:


> Thats easy to organise (Tony might be sick of eating it though B) ).


That's ok I'll bring some pork Vindaloo and we can have the battle of the porks


That should get Incider committed to attend


----------



## sqyre (9/1/10)

I will be there  ... and i will bring a couple of kegs and possibly something to munch on...  

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle (9/1/10)

sqyre said:


> I will be there  ... and i will bring a couple of kegs and possibly something to munch on...
> 
> Sqyre...



Good stuff, I was counting on you to do breakfast :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/1/10)

browndog said:


> I will attend, on the proviso that Chappo and Sully do not dissapear at 10pm like virgins at a party in a zuchini farm. Well boys?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Almost worth thinking about another trip north to Queensland just to meet you BD! What does happen at 10.00pm in a zucchini farm to virgins .. ?


----------



## bonj (9/1/10)

I'm sure you can use your imagination, Fatz :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/1/10)

Bonj said:


> I'm sure you can use your imagination, Fatz :icon_chickcheers:




Accountants don't have imagination.

Besides, its not the virgins I'd reckon be there ..............................


----------



## bonj (9/1/10)

Not true Fatz, I've seen those ads with the accountants getting excited about creative tax deductions!


----------



## chappo1970 (9/1/10)

winkle said:


> Cum' on Bonj, that fancy Brew-stand will turn into a pumpkin VW tyres if you don't brew something with it




I see Bonj is ducking and weaving around the idea of having to get off his sorry couch worn ass and brew for once.... :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/10)

Chappo said:


> I see Bonj is ducking and weaving around the idea of having to get off his sorry couch worn ass and brew for once.... :lol:



Lets send him some Chinese hops

Edit: Chappo you probably see boobies everywhere is because you live on the river with numerous wildlife reserves in the vicinity

Boobies:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/1/10)




----------



## chappo1970 (9/1/10)




----------



## mossyrocks (9/1/10)

Bonj said:


> Swap list.
> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> 2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
> 3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
> ...



Ok, guys, I'll be there but not swapping since my fermentation fridge's fan motor died. And who knows when I'll brew again until it's fixed (still have all the Xmas 2009 lottery beers to drink).

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## TidalPete (9/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Ok, guys, I'll be there but not swapping since my fermentation fridge's fan motor died. And who knows when I'll brew again until it's fixed (still have all the Xmas 2009 lottery beers to drink).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mossy



What sort of an excuse is that what with nearly 6 months (Half a year FFS) until Winkles Christmas-in-July? :lol: :lol: 
At least I'm being honest when I say I'm not in the swap because I can't be bothered stuffing around with all the plastic bottling etc. :super: 

Looks like there'll be lots of new never-met-before brewers who have been preloaded with anti-TidalPete propaganda.

Watch out! The TidalPete Express is coming to town.  







TP


----------



## bonj (9/1/10)

TidalPete said:


> What sort of an excuse is that what with nearly 6 months (Half a year FFS) until Winkles Christmas-in-July? :lol: :lol:
> At least I'm being honest when I say I'm not in the swap because I can't be bothered stuffing around with all the plastic bottling etc. :super:


I'm with you TP... I can't be bothered bottling at all... no matter what it's in... 

Looking forward to that drink though mate.


----------



## Batz (9/1/10)

Bonj said:


> I'm with you TP... I can't be bothered bottling at all... no matter what it's in...
> 
> Looking forward to that drink though mate.




Ditto


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Ok, guys, I'll be there but not swapping since my fermentation fridge's fan motor died. And who knows when I'll brew again until it's fixed (still have all the Xmas 2009 lottery beers to drink).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mossy


How many times do I have to post this? Jeezus  







B)


----------



## Batz (9/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Ok, guys, I'll be there but not swapping since my fermentation fridge's fan motor died. And who knows when I'll brew again until it's fixed (still have all the Xmas 2009 lottery beers to drink).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mossy




New fan...around $20.00 and they are mostly just plug and play.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/how_to_cen...ic/1275621.html

Batz


----------



## mossyrocks (9/1/10)

Batz said:


> New fan...around $20.00 and they are mostly just plug and play.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/how_to_cen...ic/1275621.html
> 
> Batz


You guys are just brutal  . I wouldn't even contemplate fixing my fermentation fridge (a total tool fool). But if any of you want to come over and fix it, I'm sure I can arrange a few beers.

But besides that, BribieG's advise might be OK for the beers he brews   I want more temperature control.

And besides all that I couldn't be bothered ever BOTTLING again. Ok I've said it.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## browndog (9/1/10)

BribieG said:


> That's ok I'll bring some pork Vindaloo and we can have the battle of the porks
> 
> 
> That should get Incider committed to attend




Yes and I do love a good adobo, mainly chicken in our house, but I'm still gonna wait for a commitment from the veronicas.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (9/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Ok, guys, I'll be there but not swapping since my fermentation fridge's fan motor died.



Mate I've got an old shitter I picked up from ebay for cheap.

It's yours if you want it, just needs a scrub and it's good to go.

Then you'd have no excuse 

Cheers,

GT


----------



## winkle (9/1/10)

mossyrocks said:


> Ok, guys, I'll be there but not swapping since my fermentation fridge's fan motor died. And who knows when I'll brew again until it's fixed (still have all the Xmas 2009 lottery beers to drink).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mossy



Gee thats no good mate.

Quickly looks at the BABBs calander to see if I get an advantage


----------



## stillscottish (10/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6.
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8.
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24.

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year  )
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks


----------



## winkle (10/1/10)

stillscottish said:


> Swap list.
> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> 2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
> 3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
> ...



Just put Ross back on the list.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/1/10)

winkle said:


> Gee thats no good mate.
> 
> Quickly looks at the BABBs calander to see if I get an advantage



HAha I thought the same thing. B)


----------



## browndog (10/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8.
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year )
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks

Added my name to the list.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (10/1/10)

browndog said:


> Swap list.
> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> 2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
> 3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
> ...



Fiddling about with my contribution


----------



## clarkey7 (10/1/10)

winkle said:


> Fiddling about with my contribution


You'll go blind........ :huh: 

And we don't need status updates on the topic....oh hang on this is a QLD Case swap thread..

As you were winkle.

PB


----------



## kram (10/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year )
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/1/10)

Bonj said:


> Not true Fatz, I've seen those ads with the accountants getting excited about creative tax deductions!




Just actors. Do not trust advertising.

We accountants do not have a sense of humour, unless we are auditing. Crikey, those green ticks set me off big time!


----------



## Snow (11/1/10)

Ok who's screwin' around with the list? My name mysteriously disappeared. Here is the updated list...

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14.
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm....beer....
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year ) Plus a party keg of something from the Cave
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks


----------



## winkle (12/1/10)

There is now a wiki list up to try and avoid people getting dumped off. Looks a very good swap so far B) . Might do a trial batch of my beer to take to the Bat Cave (just tweaking the colour really).


----------



## Scruffy (12/1/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Mate I've got an old shitter I picked up from ebay for cheap.
> 
> It's yours if you want it, just needs a scrub and it's good to go.
> 
> ...



Dude, is your old shitter still going (pun intended this time)?

And can I have it? Purleese?

:huh:


----------



## DKS (12/1/10)

Added to list. May try something with Citra hops.

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Undecided Citra
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm....beer....
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year ) Plus a party keg of something from the Cave
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
[/quote]


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

Well I've started the ferment on my case swap offering... Called it Chappo's Triple Trubbel. It Looked fantastic but the aroma while it was on the boil was to die for. The picture is of the first runnings and it ran clear to the last drop. Check out the deep coppery colour. Also added 2.1kgs of belgian Amber candy sugar :icon_drool2: . All fingers crossed but this is going to be a cracking beer and at an est ABV 9.5-11% depending on attenuation should nicely kick you up the clacker. :super: 


Chap Chap


----------



## winkle (20/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Well I've started the ferment on my case swap offering... Called it Chappo's Triple Trubbel. It Looked fantastic but the aroma while it was on the boil was to die for. The picture is of the first runnings and it ran clear to the last drop. Check out the deep coppery colour. Also added 2.1kgs of belgian Amber candy sugar :icon_drool2: . All fingers crossed but this is going to be a cracking beer and at an est ABV 9.5-11% depending on attenuation should nicely kick you up the clacker. :super:
> 
> 
> Chap Chap



Nice!


----------



## winkle (24/1/10)

Since Batz has organised pizzas for his shebang, her-in-doors wants to do a bunch of curries, adobos etc. (with probable pizza back-up supplies).
Sound ok?


----------



## chappo1970 (24/1/10)

What about everyone bring a home grown specialty curry and we just do a massive pot of rice? Everyone do a condiment as well like naan bread, sweet mango chutney, sliced bannana with coconut, popadums etc? 

I'll do my eye watering, nose bleeding, ear popping and sphincter clenching goat vindaloo


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/10)

I can feel a gallon of dahl coming on


----------



## paulwolf350 (24/1/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Undecided Citra
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19. Paulwolf - probably schwartzbier
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm....beer....
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year ) Plus a party keg of something from the Cave
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks


----------



## winkle (24/1/10)

> sphincter clenching goat


  

That'll get Inciders vote


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/10)

winkle said:


> Since Batz has organised pizzas for his shebang, her-in-doors wants to do a bunch of curries, adobos etc. (with probable pizza back-up supplies).
> Sound ok?



Big batch of Gaeng Hanglay Gai. MMMM :icon_drool2:


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/10)

I will be throwing the imperial stout in the fermenter tuesday and will be using the wyeast Pacman. Will also be adding inverted sugar on day 2,3,4 of fermentation. This should have it ready to crack for winter.

Brad


----------



## browndog (24/1/10)

I can do a pretty wicked Malasian Red curry that I would be happy to bring along.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (24/1/10)

Might have to retitle this thread to "Xmas-in-July Case&Curry Swap"


----------



## browndog (24/1/10)

winkle said:


> Might have to retitle this thread to "Xmas-in-July Case&Curry Swap"




Sounds great Perry, looking forward to this Beer and Curry night, pitty the shitter in the morning though hehe...


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/10)

Definatley wearing the undie liners for this shindig.


----------



## winkle (24/1/10)

"NEVER trust a fart"


----------



## chappo1970 (24/1/10)

Maybe we need to spring for the hire of a portaloo? Can't imagine your shitter coping with 30 brewers who have been on the sauce and curry the night before very well the next moring. It'll take 6 months to get rid of the stench and you will probably be required to repaint it.


----------



## browndog (24/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Maybe we need to spring for the hire of a portaloo? Can't imagine your shitter coping with 30 brewers who have been on the sauce and curry the night before very well the next moring. It'll take 6 months to get rid of the stench and you will probably be required to repaint it.




I'd chip in for that.


----------



## winkle (24/1/10)

I was thinking the same thing. 
The dreaded morning queue of increasingly anxious faces.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (24/1/10)

what time does the club open ? lol


----------



## InCider (24/1/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> what time does the club open ? lol




The Goat Club? Have you no feelings for Baa Bra Ned? I know she's fallen for you on the rebound after she cheated on me, but this is opening old wounds. :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> what time does the club open ? lol



HaHa that be a funny to see the look on the clubs managers face with a line up of hungovers at the door only to watch them all mainline straight to the shitter. :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/10)

Scruffy said:


> Dude, is your old shitter still going (pun intended this time)?
> 
> And can I have it? Purleese?
> 
> :huh:



:icon_offtopic: Scruffy i have an old working all fridge if you want it.

Brad


----------



## winkle (22/3/10)

Now that Chappo's goat infused mega-brew day is a alcohol fogged memory, I'd better start some serious planning for this. 
There are still some slots on the swap available so if you reckon you've got a killer recipe why not share it with the lads. 
Incider you'd better get a leave pass for this one or we'll sell you to some nice Russians we happen to know B) . 
We'll bung on a variety of curries (and adobo) with rice and pancit for the dinner and nibblies through-out the day - and breakfast. Probable cost per head will be something like $20.


----------



## bonj (22/3/10)

winkle said:


> Now that Chappo's goat infused mega-brew day is a alcohol fogged memory, I'd better start some serious planning for this.
> There are still some slots on the swap available so if you reckon you've got a killer recipe why not share it with the lads.
> Incider you'd better get a leave pass for this one or we'll sell you to some nice Russians we happen to know B) .
> We'll bung on a variety of curries (and adobo) with rice and pancit for the dinner and nibblies through-out the day - and breakfast. Probable cost per head will be something like $20.



I for one welcome our new Russian overlords.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/10)

Bonj said:


> I for one welcome our new Russian overlords.


Seconded!

Yes I think it should be compulsory that our Southern Brewhood Brothers be in attendance!


----------



## winkle (22/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Seconded!
> 
> Yes I think it should be compulsory that our Southern Brewhood Brothers be in attendance!



Is good da.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/10)

Schooey has begun modifications on his vehicle for the event!







6 exhaust pipes are better than one... fukcing!


----------



## Zizzle (22/3/10)

Bonj said:


> I for one welcome our new Russian *gay*lords.


Fixed.


----------



## InCider (22/3/10)

winkle said:


> Incider you'd better get a leave pass for this one or we'll sell you to some nice Russians we happen to know B) .




I state categorically:

I have never needed, and will never need a leave pass. I have come to the Xmas Swap on my wedding anniversay!  

July is fine for me...just can't do anything for the next six weeks or so. Big brewing events put my fitness back weeks... and my arse too


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/10)

Well I'm still good to bring the Goat Vindaloo... Just need to catch one of the main ingredients first  !!!

Ahhhh speaking of curries and the aftermath??? Just spoke to a hire mob that does all the site dunnies for us at work. He can supply us with 2 self contained portaloo's for the weekend for $100 all done and dusted. Works out to be around $3.33 a head. Let me if you want me to organise this?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/10)

InCider said:


> I state categorically:
> 
> I have never needed, and will never need a leave pass. I have come to the Xmas Swap on my wedding anniversay!
> 
> July is fine for me...just can't do anything for the next six weeks or so. Big brewing events put my fitness back weeks... and my arse too




Did you tell your wife you got married....Has she meet him...??


----------



## InCider (22/3/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Did you tell your wife you got married....Has she meet him...??



Stu, I married you don't you remember? :wub: :wub:


----------



## winkle (22/3/10)

InCider said:


> Stu, I married you don't you remember? :wub: :wub:



That explains the crutchless panties on the ground at the Xmas swap - I was blaming Scruffy's chilli sauce :blink:


----------



## InCider (22/3/10)

winkle said:


> That explains the crutchless panties on the ground at the Xmas swap - I was blaming Scruffy's chilli sauce :blink:



The bottom didn't fall out of my world, the world fell out of my bottom


----------



## DKS (22/3/10)

Briefly getting somewhat back on topic. Just updating the list of what I'm brewing.
My beer is done and into lagering fridge. 
Whats the go guys? A few questions. First time swapper here.
How many bottles needed 23 or 24? We just label bottles with the no* against our name on the list yes? Cross ref after sampling and post comments as we make our way through the stash.?

Why do people choose particular no*s ? Is there a Boobie prize for a special no*? (The 24th bottle from each making up the prize) or/ Do special no*s make special beers? 


Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19. Paulwolf - probably schwartzbier
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm....beer....
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year ) Plus a party keg of something from the Cave
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Schooey has begun modifications on his vehicle for the event!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, if you can read Cyrillic, the chrome letters on the car name badge read "Sputnik" - I've always loved the Slavonic dry sense of humour.


----------



## bonj (22/3/10)

DKS said:


> Whats the go guys? A few questions. First time swapper here.
> How many bottles needed 23 or 24?


1 for everyone in the swap *including yourself*. You get one of each to take home, including your own. That just makes it really simple to distribute them.


> We just label bottles with the no* against our name on the list yes? Cross ref after sampling and post comments as we make our way through the stash.?


yes and yes


> Why do people choose particular no*s ? Is there a Boobie prize for a special no*? (The 24th bottle from each making up the prize) or/ Do special no*s make special beers?


No boobie prize (damn!). Some people just have their favourite numbers.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/10)

BUMP!

Any Southern Brewerhood Brothers interested in a QLD doo?

Chap Chap


----------



## TidalPete (22/3/10)

winkle said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> The dreaded morning queue of increasingly anxious faces.





> pity the shitter in the morning though ...



The bowling club is but a short sprint away & they welcome bona fide travellers (Well, most of the time anyway) h34r: 

T


----------



## bonj (22/3/10)

TidalPete said:


> The bowling club is but a short sprint away & they welcome bona fide travellers (Well, most of the time anyway) h34r:
> 
> T


Reckon you could sprint that fast, TP? :lol:


----------



## NickB (22/3/10)

He's jet powered you know Bonj... h34r:


----------



## DKS (22/3/10)

Bonj said:


> Reckon you could sprint that fast, TP? :lol:




He better, as announced to the whole neighborhood late Saturday night he has weevils.
Daz


----------



## bonj (22/3/10)

NickB said:


> He's jet powered you know Bonj... h34r:


:lol: Oh yeah! I forgot about that.... They've got him down the Jet Propulsion Laboratory right now doing experiments with their probes to work out how he does it!



DKS said:


> He better, as announced to the whole neighborhood late Saturday night he has weevils.
> Daz



LOL


----------



## TidalPete (22/3/10)

It's all in the timing & the footwork fellas.  

T


----------



## winkle (22/3/10)

TidalPete said:


> The bowling club is but a short sprint away & they welcome bona fide travellers (Well, most of the time anyway) h34r:
> 
> T



They also have extensive gardens that could use some fertilizer. h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (24/3/10)

Looks like my mate is able to make this one as he will be in the country!


----------



## winkle (25/3/10)

Hmmm, no problem with security for the door then.

I'm starting to plan out my swap contribution - it'll be a ramped up version of my Rootin' Saison but black and using grains of paradise and about 7%.


----------



## schooey (25/3/10)

If Bollock Upbummer is being there, then I be there! I be bringing number 1 Russian hit team cultural attaches to meet him...


----------



## chappo1970 (25/3/10)

:lol: 

They don't look that tough!


----------



## schooey (25/3/10)

Erm... if that was them, we'd probably never leave home... :blink:

I'm going to put my name down as a tentative, but I won't join the swap list. I'll just put myself down to bring a keg of something drinkable this time... It's all going to hang on what happens with my job

edit: Won't join the swap list because I'll be flat out getting a case brewed for the new HUB Xmas in July swap (if it takes off :blink


----------



## chappo1970 (25/3/10)

schooey said:


> Erm... if that was them, we'd probably never leave home... :blink:
> 
> I'm going to put my name down as a tentative, but I won't join the swap list. I'll just put myself down to bring a keg of something drinkable this time... It's all going to hang on what happens with my job



Onya Schooey!!!


----------



## praxis178 (25/3/10)

winkle said:


> I'm starting to plan out my swap contribution - it'll be a ramped up version of my Rootin' Saison but black and using grains of paradise and about 7%.



Mmmmm grains of paradise. :icon_drool2: 

Ok so dumb question, but what size bottles? I get the 24 units bit. LOL

If it's a size I have handy then I'll put my name down, probably a weizen or something rye at this point. :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle (25/3/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Mmmmm grains of paradise. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Ok so dumb question, but what size bottles? I get the 24 units bit. LOL
> 
> If it's a size I have handy then I'll put my name down, probably a weizen or something rye at this point. :icon_drunk:



The standard "Coopers" PETs.
(We have to make it clear otherwise Bribie would turn up with a pile of 2 L coke PETs).

Be good to have you here, Schooey - have to make Bonj wear best dress.


----------



## Lilo (25/3/10)

DKS said:


> Added to list. May try something with Citra hops.
> 
> Swap list.
> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> ...


----------



## Lilo (25/3/10)

Really gotta learn how to use this internet thingy
Lilo turning up for the festivities


Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Undecided Citra
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm....beer....
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year ) Plus a party keg of something from the Cave
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo


----------



## schooey (25/3/10)

winkle said:


> Be good to have you here, Schooey - have to make Bonj wear best dress.




Sounds good, winkle... Can you get this bloke for entertainment?


----------



## praxis178 (25/3/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. Sully - Choc Choc Stout.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Undecided Citra
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Something wheat or rye?
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm....beer....
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year ) Plus a party keg of something from the Cave
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo


----------



## Zizzle (25/3/10)

winkle said:


> Hmmm, no problem with security for the door then.



InCider and myself are very good at door security.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/3/10)

Zizzle said:


> InCider and myself are very good at door security.



But the back door is always an option


----------



## InCider (26/3/10)

Zizzle said:


> InCider and myself are very good at door security.



But we have to go back a second time to apologise..


----------



## Sully (26/3/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Undecided Citra
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Something wheat or rye?
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm....beer....
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year ) Plus a party keg of something from the Cave
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully



Backing out of the swap part but still attending...

Winkle I will put my hand up as a kitchen hand if needed


----------



## stillscottish (26/3/10)

winkle said:


> Be good to have you here, Schooey - have to make Bonj wear best dress.



If Bonj is best dressed, who's going to be first in? :huh: :huh:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

schooey said:


> Sounds good, winkle... Can you get this bloke for entertainment?
> 
> View attachment 36657



:lol: 

<_< Another Cunny Funt! 

This is going to be another great event on the Qld calendar.

Winkle I will do a stock take from my brew day as there is stuff like sauces (BBQ and tomato), coffee, sugar, cups, plates etc that I can bring over so that these don't have to bought over again. 

Chap Chap


----------



## winkle (26/3/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> <_< Another Cunny Funt!
> 
> ...



Cheers mate :icon_cheers: .
I'm trying to get hold of a bain marie by then, and the bloody coffee-bot died a year ago so a replacement will have to be hunted down (guess who's off to a hospitality auction  ), case swap is a good excuse to upgrade the bar toys.


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

Winkle is this ShinDig gunna have a pool partay attached?

I'm thinking of bring a little entertainment... B) 








Better than NickB doing his Bo Derek impersonation no?


----------



## NickB (26/3/10)

Doubt it. My boobies are bigger h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

NickB said:


> Doubt it. My boobies are bigger h34r:




Errrr no their not!!!


----------



## TidalPete (26/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Errrr no their not!!!




Groucho Marx is still with us Chappo???? :huh:
Too well hung for you Nick Nick. :lol: 

T


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

TidalPete said:


> Groucho Marx is still with us Chappo???? :huh:
> Too well hung for you Nick Nick. :lol:
> 
> T




:lol: :lol:


----------



## DKS (27/3/10)

winkle said:


> Cheers mate :icon_cheers: .
> I'm trying to get hold of a bain marie by then, and the bloody coffee-bot died a year ago so a replacement will have to be hunted down (guess who's off to a hospitality auction  ), case swap is a good excuse to upgrade the bar toys.



I might be able to help out with a bain marie. No trouble to put on ute and deliver. I'll just have to check element still heating. Its been in storage for a while.
Daz


----------



## winkle (27/3/10)

DKS said:


> I might be able to help out with a bain marie. No trouble to put on ute and deliver. I'll just have to check element still heating. Its been in storage for a while.
> Daz



Too good Daz!
Nothing beats the Bain-marie-of-death. I should look at knocking up some homemade Chico rolls B)


----------



## stillscottish (27/3/10)

winkle said:


> Too good Daz!
> Nothing beats the Bain-marie-of-death. I should look at knocking up some homemade Chico rolls B)



And I'll bring some of this. :icon_vomit:


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/10)

I'll bring the bacon


----------



## InCider (27/3/10)

Is Half-fix coming? :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/10)

And my own bowls...


----------



## winkle (27/3/10)

Chappo said:


> I'll bring the bacon



I hope she knows what happens to bacon when you are around


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/10)

Very good point there Winkle! Maybe go Veggie instead?


----------



## winkle (27/3/10)

I'm sure you could rummage around and find a jpg featuring a carrot  .


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/10)

winkle said:


> I'm sure you could rummage around and find a jpg featuring a carrot  .





/


Theres a hidden carrot in this picture>


----------



## winkle (28/3/10)

Wasn't that a movie?
"Drunken Brewer,
Hidden Sausage" :huh:


----------



## scoundrel (28/3/10)

don't forget the bacon in your freezer that never made it to batz place.

ill also be bringing:
-leader prawns on a scewer so long as their in season, they tend to be as long as your forearm marinated in an A.I.P.A.
-a creole goat curry (duelling goat curry banjo eh chappo?) complete with goat chilli relish (called goat chilli cos its that hot its like being smashed by a goat, *That got inciders attention* )
- deep fried cassava ( if i can comvince my grandfather to part with some, will need scotch for this)

while im here is it 3878 that is a trappist yeast and trys to climb out the fermenter?
was going to use t-58 on my chimay knockoff but ive used that far too much of late.


----------



## j1gsaw (28/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> /
> 
> 
> Theres a hidden carrot in this picture>



HAHAHAHAHA, dammit, i knew Rossco's 1% beer would catch up on me... :lol:


----------



## winkle (28/3/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> don't forget the bacon in your freezer that never made it to batz place.
> _
> while im here is it 3878 that is a trappist yeast and trys to climb out the fermenter?
> was going to use t-58 on my chimay knockoff but ive used that far too much of late._



Thats the one, it'll do a much better job.

Don't knock yourself out bringing too much food. The reason we decided to cater for the lot is so if a few people pull out late (it happens), we aren't all left wanting. SWMBO has been watching far too many cooking shows recently and thinks it'll be 'fun' <_< . There'll be peanuts, chips, lumpia, chicken wings and the like as well as the main feeds so you'll really only need to turn up with a glass and beer(s). That said, if you want to contribute something, we're not going to knock it back.


----------



## Lilo (28/3/10)

Winkle

Would you like the "Keg Esky" we used at Chap Chaps. Its there for the using...

Lilo


----------



## winkle (28/3/10)

Lilo said:


> Winkle
> 
> Would you like the "Keg Esky" we used at Chap Chaps. Its there for the using...
> 
> Lilo



Mate, it'd be good - but might be a hassle getting it in (remembering the effort to get Sqyres smoker in last time  ). Are we able to lift it off the trailer (empty natch)?
If you see Chap Chap he might have an idea of how to get it in, since he's been here before.


----------



## Lilo (28/3/10)

winkle said:


> Mate, it'd be good - but might be a hassle getting it in (remembering the effort to get Sqyres smoker in last time  ). Are we able to lift it off the trailer (empty natch)?
> If you see Chap Chap he might have an idea of how to get it in, since he's been here before.




2 guys can carry it in empty.... I'll work with Chappo on logistics...


----------



## winkle (28/3/10)

Too good!


----------



## DKS (28/3/10)

Winkle,
Confirmed availability of a bain marie. Not the one I was thinking of, probably better. Free standing on frame with wheels, std 240v power.
Daz


----------



## winkle (28/3/10)

DKS said:


> Winkle,
> Confirmed availability of a bain marie. Not the one I was thinking of, probably better. Free standing on frame with wheels, std 240v power.
> Daz



Good work Daz.
It'll help a lot for breakfast, and do good duty for the hot snacks during the day. :super:


----------



## DKS (30/3/10)

Is there a confirmed date yet?
Daz


----------



## chappo1970 (30/3/10)

Lilo said:


> 2 guys can carry it in empty.... I'll work with Chappo on logistics...




Piece of piss Lilo... Geezus give us something hard to do? B) 

Wonder if the shirt lifter is coming to this one Lilo?


----------



## winkle (30/3/10)

DKS said:


> Is there a confirmed date yet?
> Daz



17th July is pretty much locked in Daz.


----------



## Lilo (30/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Piece of piss Lilo... Geezus give us something hard to do? B)
> 
> Wonder if the shirt lifter is coming to this one Lilo?




Only if he stands Incider up on a date they may well be having as they did for your event...


----------



## chappo1970 (30/3/10)

Lilo said:


> Only if he stands Incider up on a date they may well be having as they did for your event...


----------



## scoundrel (30/3/10)

slight change of plans, leader prawns are out of season in july, casava is basically rooting in the ground after the rain we've had ( so no casava even for me the next 3 months) and changing to turkey curry creole style as is apparently more traditional(? according to my uncle anyway).


----------



## Ras77 (5/4/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11. 
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Undecided Citra
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Something wheat or rye?
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm....beer....
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year ) Plus a party keg of something from the Cave
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)


----------



## chappo1970 (5/4/10)

Razzy only alcoholics go to meetings  The rest of us go to a QLD case swap :lol:


----------



## NickB (5/4/10)

+1 - not that I agree with Chapstick mind you.......

Now on Goat Theory.... Ahem


----------



## browndog (5/4/10)

Is this still a bring a curry thing or has that been canned?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (5/4/10)

Sorta BD, 

ONLY Curry in a can allowed, so you can bring a can in, and take a can full out with you....




Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (5/4/10)

NickB said:


> +1 - not that I agree with Chapstick mind you.......
> 
> Now on Goat Theory.... Ahem



:lol: But who else has real goats?



browndog said:


> Is this still a bring a curry thing or has that been canned?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Good question BD? I was thinking it was still a curry and beer night?


----------



## NickB (5/4/10)

Goat curry with Special Sauce ala Chappo Style


----------



## NickB (5/4/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: But who else has real goats?




I weren't disagreeing.......



......










......


----------



## Gavo (6/4/10)

NickB said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey isn't that Chappo as a kid with a kid? Gee what happened to his good looks and blond hair? 

Gavo


----------



## Screwtop (6/4/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: But who else has real goats?




Don't forget to marinate the Goat


----------



## winkle (6/4/10)

Looks like a sheep to me Screwy  .

Regarding the food, I don't think SWMBO was really happy with the idea of 10-20 odd stockpots requiring reheating/serving/cleaning etc at the same time and wanted to put on a few large currys to serve all of us, since it would be less work overall. Anyway we'll sort it out over a few beers on Saturday. 
It's all about the beers anyway, which reminds me to do some foward planning regarding beers on tap. I should have three on tap with a couple of kegs on reserve, which will leave space for two kegs in the serving fridge via the bar taps and an extra stand-alone tap (you'll need a bin with ice) outerwise these's the mega esky or your own party setups.


----------



## TidalPete (6/4/10)

winkle said:


> which will leave space for two kegs in the serving fridge via the bar taps



Bags I one of your bar taps please winkle. :beer: 

T


----------



## Batz (6/4/10)

TidalPete said:


> Bags I one of your bar taps please winkle. :beer:
> 
> T




It'll go well with your bed I suspect ?

I have a shut starting late July, early August so I will no doubt miss this one as well  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (6/4/10)

Batz said:


> It'll go well with your bed I suspect ?
> 
> I have a shut starting late July, early August so I will no doubt miss this one as well
> 
> Batz



You're very astute today Batz.  
Have you started to organise "You Know What" yet?  
Let's hope your shut is delayed.  

T


----------



## winkle (6/4/10)

Batz said:


> It'll go well with your bed I suspect ?
> 
> I have a shut starting late July, early August so I will no doubt miss this one as well
> 
> Batz



Its not late. its not early - its middle  
Hey, you've gotta have some luck.


----------



## DKS (6/4/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo - Maybe a Klsch? (About to try one for my next brew)
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Something wheat or rye?
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm....beer....
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Batz (work permitting...not a good time of the year ) Plus a party keg of something from the Cave
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)



I just updated what I'm swapping.
Swap list looks great. A lot of styles I haven't tried to brew there. Might be the start of a road to ruin for me over the next year or so. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (6/4/10)

Dont think I will have an Imperial Stout done/ready buy the swap. But I will have a 6-7% aussie dark/old(some may call it a stout even, but it aint got the balls of a big thick rich stout IMHO) well conditioned by then. Thats the brew I made at Chap Chaps brew day . Might bring a keg of stout though. 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (6/4/10)

winkle said:


> Its not late. its not early - its middle
> Hey, you've gotta have some luck.




Looking at it that way perhaps there's a chance Perry, might even join in on the swap.

Batz


----------



## winkle (28/4/10)

In the interest of not letting a good thread die, I've finished farting about with my recipe and it's slotted into my brewing plans in the near future. It will be bottle conditioned and (to cross pollenate another thread) I'll be using ordinary caps.

Still a few vacant spots on the swap list BTW.


----------



## winkle (19/5/10)

My beer(s) will be going down in the next two weeks. The 'Dark Regent' saison and a throw-back mild as the back-up brew.
Hey this brewing caper is fun - did a Gose last week, historic mild coming up, a Berliner Weiss is on the drawing board along with a Saison Stout, and Hefe-vice has me thinking about a 100% peat malt barley wine  .


----------



## Snow (21/5/10)

winkle said:


> My beer(s) will be going down in the next two weeks. The 'Dark Regent' saison and a throw-back mild as the back-up brew.
> Hey this brewing caper is fun - did a Gose last week, historic mild coming up, a Berliner Weiss is on the drawing board along with a Saison Stout, and Hefe-vice has me thinking about a 100% peat malt barley wine  .



:icon_vomit: umm.... have you ever brewed with peat malt? Unless you want your beer to taste like an ashtray, I would suggest no higher than 15% peat malt  

I was thinking about my brew for the swap just yesterday. How does everyone feel about a Stone and Wood Draught clone? Or is eeryone already over Galaxy?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## TidalPete (21/5/10)

winkle said:


> Hefe-vice has me thinking about a 100% peat malt barley wine  .



As Snow has mentioned Perry I don't think you would want to use 100% Peated.
Currently drinking a Smoked Schwarzbier with 500g Peated (11.12%) in it & it's a very nice drop but 100%? :blink: 
Perhaps you mean a 100% Weyermann Smoked Malt which would make a nice Rauchbier at 100% IF the malt was fresh but in a Barleywine I would imagine that the smoke flavour would dissipate completely long before the Barleywine reached it's prime but stand to be corrected here?

TP


----------



## bconnery (21/5/10)

A guy at Babbs made a 100% peat malt beer a few years ago now. 
It was pretty awful I thought. It did taste a little whiskey like, but not in the best way. 

At barley wine quantities I think it would be pretty bad, but you never know...


----------



## winkle (21/5/10)

Snow said:


> :icon_vomit: umm.... have you ever brewed with peat malt? Unless you want your beer to taste like an ashtray, I would suggest no higher than 15% peat malt
> 
> I was thinking about my brew for the swap just yesterday. How does everyone feel about a Stone and Wood Draught clone? Or is eeryone already over Galaxy?
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Check out Hefe's post in "Whats in the glass (commercial)" ok the 100% was wrong, but surely a confronting beer non the less.


> Birra Almond '22 Torbata
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, a Barley Wine made from peat smoked malt (along with organic sugar and honey)!! The Italians seem to be obsessed with smoked malts at the moment, right across the spectrum. Most that I have encountered so far have been from the subtle to the sublimely balanced end of the spectrum. This one goes right over the top, smacking you in the face with phenolic smokiness. Initially on the palate it is astringent and dry almost to the point of acridity. At first I suspected a hot ferment (fusels) and a bad infection (phenolics), until I read the label and worked out that the beer was made from peat malt. Deciding it was safe to continue, the beer started to grow on me, my palate adjusted to the smoke, and I was able to pick out more subtle hints of coffee, chocolate and honey. The Almond '22 website suggests this beer would go well with a cigar and dark chocolate. Can't argue with that! Beginning to wonder if smoke is the new hops in Italy. I suspect that soon we will be branding people "smokeheads".



Pete, I'm drinking a smoked robust porter with just 170gm peat in it right now - could have done with a touch more (but not much).


----------



## clean brewer (22/5/10)

Looks like I could be able to get to this event after all, work schedule looks clear at the moment and I should be on time off... :beerbang: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Gavo (22/5/10)

Swap list.
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. 
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Something wheat or rye?
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23. Snow - mmmmm....beer....
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. 
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)


Gotta drop off the list, Got some work training clashing with the dates. :angry: 

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/5/10)

clean brewer said:


> Looks like I could be able to get to this event after all, work schedule looks clear at the moment and I should be on time off... :beerbang:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




Does anyone know who this clean brewer guy is? I suspect he might be a K&K guy...


----------



## clean brewer (22/5/10)

Could be easier mate!!  I havnt had beer on tap for a while now  but have a full keg gassed ready to drink when I get home, its a bit technical working away and fermenting but I have worked it out now I think :unsure: ..

Love you Chappo...

Im away for 3 weeks this time, money is good though...



Chappo said:


> Does anyone know who this clean brewer guy is? I suspect he might be a K&K guy...


----------



## winkle (22/5/10)

Gavo said:


> Swap list.
> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> 2.
> 3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
> ...



Since when did work get a higher thingy?
Brain not working gooder 2day.


----------



## NickB (22/5/10)

come into the city for some drinks this arvo and clear your brain......


----------



## winkle (22/5/10)

NickB said:


> come into the city for some drinks this arvo and clear your brain......



Tempting Nick, I'll see how things roll after the shopping trip to Roscos :icon_cheers: .


----------



## NickB (22/5/10)

Doooo iiittttt!


----------



## winkle (22/5/10)

[ insert picture of liver cowering in fear ]


----------



## NickB (22/5/10)




----------



## daemon (22/5/10)

My Porter is fermenting away now, so if I get it into bottles soon it'll be a reasonable drop by the time the swap comes around. It's based on the Choc Porter in the DB and will decide if I want to add hazelnut or vanilla (from real vanilla beans) post fermentation. Bugger, I'll have to have a few "samples" to determine what flavours... what a shame. :chug: 

I'll also be planning to bring a keg of my Dark Mild, I've nearly perfected it now and it's full of malt flavour at a mere 2.5%. Great for long sessions and a "spacer" in-between 8%+ RIS's, IPA's etc


----------



## winkle (22/5/10)

Good to c, my Super Saison will get a running tomorrow using my new friend RAMBO.
(the backyard is about to become very noisy on _{sober}_ weekends)


----------



## clarkey7 (23/5/10)

Daemon said:


> My Porter is fermenting away now, so if I get it into bottles soon it'll be a reasonable drop by the time the swap comes around. It's based on the Choc Porter in the DB and will decide if I want to add hazelnut or vanilla (from real vanilla beans) post fermentation. Bugger, I'll have to have a few "samples" to determine what flavours... what a shame. :chug:
> 
> I'll also be planning to bring a keg of my Dark Mild, I've nearly perfected it now and it's full of malt flavour at a mere 2.5%. Great for long sessions and a "spacer" in-between 8%+ RIS's, IPA's etc


Daemon and other Qld swappers,

I'm just about to mash in my Stout. :icon_cheers: 

I note your intention to make a vanilla porter.

I was going to chuck a couple of vanilla beans in the cube.

To save over Vanillaing everyone, should I just keep it as a breakky stout?

I tweaked the recipe and am going to chuck in Oats....

You've got a couple of hours people.........or Vanilla goes in. :super: 

PB


----------



## scoundrel (24/5/10)

ive got my drunk monk dark belgian trying to escape the fermenter at the moment, will post pics when i find the camera.


----------



## winkle (24/5/10)

My contribution gets brewed on Tuesday since having a few beers with NickB and then kicking on saw Saturday and Sunday's brewing get scrubbed. <_< Hopefully a saison will get brewed for general drinking purposes as well.

After discussions with the Cook , food menu for the day should be:

Bar snacks-
Fried Lumpia (spring rolls),
Casava crackers and dips,
BBQ'ed chicken wings,
Pinoy pork BBQ's,
snags.

Dinner-
Pancit Canton,
Curry of some hot type,
Pork Adobo,
Rice.

Basic Breakfast

Should be a good one.


----------



## Batz (24/5/10)

winkle said:


> My contribution gets brewed on Tuesday since having a few beers with NickB and then kicking on saw Saturday and Sunday's brewing get scrubbed. <_< Hopefully a saison will get brewed for general drinking purposes as well.
> 
> After discussions with the Cook , food menu for the day should be:
> 
> ...





I hope I can make this one !

Batz


----------



## daemon (24/5/10)

Snow said:


> I was thinking about my brew for the swap just yesterday. How does everyone feel about a Stone and Wood Draught clone? Or is eeryone already over Galaxy?
> 
> Cheers - Snow


Missed this one when I responded the other day, certainly I still like the style. I've brewed it a number of times now and my "Sticks and Stones" recipe is fairly close to the real thing, especially after talking to the brewers during a tour.

Let us know when you want payment to cover the food winkle and we can all start transferring the money when required.

Pocket Beers: Did you end up using vanilla at all? I have hazelnut here that I'm tempted to try instead if that's the case. Will be taking a quick sample from the fermenter once it's complete and testing it with both, whatever I like the best ends up as the final product


----------



## TidalPete (24/5/10)

Batz said:


> I hope I can make this one !
> 
> Batz



You've got Buckley's Batz.  
The Powerhouse People invented Murphy's Law just for you. h34r: 
If you can't make it I'll take your Swap plastics to Winkles in your stead (And consume the best on the way home). :lol: 

TP


----------



## bradsbrew (24/5/10)

I won't be doing the Imperial Stout. But will have a 6+% Aussie Old for swaps. My biggest dilema is its ready but do I throw it into secondry with some sanitised oak chips or just bottle it? Decision decisions


----------



## winkle (24/5/10)

With any luck I'll have the throwback mild ready for drinking by then, as well.


----------



## clarkey7 (24/5/10)

Daemon said:


> Pocket Beers: Did you end up using vanilla at all? I have hazelnut here that I'm tempted to try instead if that's the case. Will be taking a quick sample from the fermenter once it's complete and testing it with both, whatever I like the best ends up as the final product


Yep - 2 of the biggest, plumpest Vanilla Beans I've seen.

I have more if required for secondary, but probably won't bother as the beer will stand up on it's own (literally).

PB


----------



## chappo1970 (26/5/10)

Pulled out of the swap sorry to say. Work is just controlling my life lately leaving little time to brew so rather than offering up a half assed effort I would rather pull out and bat another day. I will still be attending with a keg of some beery substance  .


(Does anyone out there contract brew? h34r: )


----------



## bradsbrew (26/5/10)

Chappo said:


> Pulled out of the swap sorry to say. Work is just controlling my life lately leaving little time to brew so rather than offering up a half assed effort I would rather pull out and bat another day. I will still be attending with a keg of some beery substance  .
> 
> 
> (Does anyone out there contract brew? h34r: )




Mate we were expecting a half arsed effort anyway


----------



## winkle (26/5/10)

Chappo said:


> Pulled out of the swap sorry to say. Work is just controlling my life lately leaving little time to brew so rather than offering up a half assed effort I would rather pull out and bat another day. I will still be attending with a keg of some beery substance  .
> 
> 
> (Does anyone out there contract brew? h34r: )



Outback Brewery should be able to help you out .

Gee no time for drinking with your 'mates' or brewing - hope your getting plenty of nooky  .


----------



## bonj (26/5/10)

He's spending too much time with a certain folks-vahgen


----------



## chappo1970 (26/5/10)

Bonj said:


> He's spending too much time with a certain folks-vahgen




Shhhhhhh! Bonj! Don't want everyone thinking I've gone all weird


----------



## Batz (26/5/10)

Chappo said:


> Shhhhhhh! Bonj! Don't want everyone thinking I've gone all weird


----------



## NickB (26/5/10)

I concur!

OT: Did you enjoy your phone messages Chappo.... It was all Troydo, I swear..... h34r:


----------



## winkle (2/6/10)

Finally brewing my contribution, its taken a while. <_< 
A dark saison @ ~7% ABV, hovering at the top end of the range for everything according to the style sheet. Of a mind to use the slurry on a strong stout :icon_cheers: .
I'd better get a few more batches down for the swap as well.


----------



## clarkey7 (2/6/10)

Mine's done fermenting....i'll taste it later tonight and see if i need to add more vanilla or not.

PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (2/6/10)

Is this still set for the 17th?
I raise it because as Good Beer Lunch email subscribers will know there's a planned big event on the 16th for International Brewers Day at Grand Central, and possibly that won't be the only event on that weekend...

I did try and find the date but it's a QLD case swap thread so finding actual information can be difficult


----------



## clarkey7 (2/6/10)

Update: Mild vanilla taste...definitely not the dominant flavour.

It's gonna be a great beer for winter as is, it currently tastes more like a chocolate oatmeal stout though....with a hint of vanilla  

Happy to soak a couple more vanilla beans in some bourbon, rum or vodka for 24hrs then add in for a couple of days before bottling on the weekend.

What would people prefer? After all it's gonna be your beer.

PB

Edit: Sorry Ben, yes it's the 17th.


----------



## Batz (2/6/10)

bconnery said:


> Is this still set for the 17th?
> I raise it because as Good Beer Lunch email subscribers will know there's a planned big event on the 16th for International Brewers Day at Grand Central, and possibly that won't be the only event on that weekend...








Batz


----------



## winkle (2/6/10)

Batz said:


> View attachment 38444
> 
> 
> 
> Batz



F*ck them, we got in first ages ago (and there's too much on in the month to swap {sic} it), just do the Friday nite like me (SWMBO permitting).

The Saison is resting in a cube-of-death, smelt glorious going in. Volume was a bit down and OG high due to me playing with my new toy "Rambo" - will adjust that by a flys doodle tomorrow before pitching the yeast, should be a good one.


----------



## bconnery (2/6/10)

Well you might want to consider a change of date...

There's a big event planned at the Platform on Friday 16th with a lot of beers from around the country not normally seen in Brisbane and maybe some international as well. 
This will be limited ticket event, so subscribe to goodbeers.com.au updates for a change to get yourself in. 

There's also be an event on the Sunday at Archive. No confirmation on a Saturday event as yet but you really don't want to miss out on these!

I am kind of indirectly affiliated but not directly involved but there'll be more information and perhaps a dedicated thread coming soon...


----------



## bconnery (2/6/10)

winkle said:


> F*ck them, we got in first ages ago (and there's too much on in the month to swap {sic} it), just do the Friday nite like me (SWMBO permitting).


Well I'll be doing Friday for sure, then I have a mate's bucks on the 17th so I wouldn't have been case swapping anyway, but as long as everyone's up for multiple events it's all good. 
I just wanted to make sure you guys were up to speed on these events...


----------



## Lilo (2/6/10)

Better beers at the Swap than at any Commercial Event... Well mostly.. 

There was that one......

Swap 4 me 4 sure.

Lilo


----------



## winkle (3/6/10)

bconnery said:


> Well I'll be doing Friday for sure, then I have a mate's bucks on the 17th so I wouldn't have been case swapping anyway, but as long as everyone's up for multiple events it's all good.
> I just wanted to make sure you guys were up to speed on these events...



Sorry that came out a bit harsh which wasn't my intent.
I was just saying the date can't be moved, since people have moved work rosters etc and the rest of the weekends in the month are full.


----------



## bconnery (3/6/10)

winkle said:


> Sorry that came out a bit harsh which wasn't my intent.
> I was just saying the date can't be moved, since people have moved work rosters etc and the rest of the weekends in the month are full.



It's all good. I understand the work issues etc. I just suggested it because I know that more than one beer event on a weekend can test the patience of other halves...
I also have an interest in wanting to ensure the success of the brewers day thing because a) these events have become fairly rare in Brisbane and I like to support them as much as I can and B) my wife is helping with it. 
As I said a prior commitment on that day sees me not attending the swap anyway...


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Pulled out of the swap sorry to say. Work is just controlling my life lately leaving little time to brew so rather than offering up a half assed effort I would rather pull out and bat another day. I will still be attending with a keg of some beery substance  .
> 
> 
> (Does anyone out there contract brew? h34r: )




Ok cancel this... I am back in! :icon_drunk: 
Golden Belgian


----------



## winkle (3/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Ok cancel this... I am back in! :icon_drunk:
> Golden Belgian



Took you long enough :icon_cheers: .

Edit: you'd better modify the Wiki from Man goo to Belgian  .


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Ok cancel this... I am back in! :icon_drunk:
> Golden Belgian




And a mexican Belgian at that!


----------



## winkle (3/6/10)

Dark Saison pitched and firing, and looking damm purrty. Basicly my Tootin' Saison but fairly amped up.
_
Est Original Gravity: 1.069 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.068 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: ? SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.09 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: ?
Bitterness: 27.0 IBU Calories: 642 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.4 SRM 
_


----------



## geoff_tewierik (4/6/10)

Perry, sorry mate I have to pull the pin, the missus has a work do in Melbourne on Friday 16th/Sat 17th and I have to go down and meet up with her and visit family.

Buggered 

If I can get this sh!t box HLT fixed I'll still be brewing the beer and passing it on for the other swappers, just need to get it made and bottled and to your house.


----------



## Bribie G (4/6/10)

Don't forget the 17th is last opportunity to drop BABBs comp beers off to Ross's. Double trip over the Gateway by the looks.


----------



## winkle (4/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Don't forget the 17th is last opportunity to drop BABBs comp beers off to Ross's. Double trip over the Gateway by the looks.



What and pay an extra $ (insert new Anna Bligh number)?
Nip down the motorway on the way here.


----------



## winkle (4/6/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Perry, sorry mate I have to pull the pin, the missus has a work do in Melbourne on Friday 16th/Sat 17th and I have to go down and meet up with her and visit family.
> 
> Buggered
> 
> If I can get this sh!t box HLT fixed I'll still be brewing the beer and passing it on for the other swappers, just need to get it made and bottled and to your house.



Geoff,
could pick it up from BABBs if you'd like.
Perry


----------



## geoff_tewierik (4/6/10)

If I can get it made, I work at Virginia, so its easy enough for me to drop it off.



winkle said:


> Geoff,
> could pick it up from BABBs if you'd like.
> Perry


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> belgian strong dark ale (swap beer) finished brewing today, just need to find time away from work to buy pet bottles and bottle the damned thing, i need the fridge space for my 6 drowned rats amber ale ( the drinker), will invest in a keg parker when im there. need to clean my kegs too, looks like my whole next day off is gone.
> 
> batz you'd better make it, or ill be talking a leaf out of a certain pommy cab drivers book.




Booo Fookin Hooo

HTFU

That's the problem with these GenY brewers toomuch sookin' not enough brewin'


----------



## Batz (5/6/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> batz you'd better make it, or ill be talking a leaf out of a certain pommy cab drivers book.




All depends on work mate. If I can be there, I will be there :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## NickB (5/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Booo Fookin Hooo
> 
> HTFU
> 
> That's the problem with these GenY brewers toomuch sookin' not enough brewin'




I sense a theme with your posts Chappo...







h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/10)

NickB said:


> I sense a theme with your posts Chappo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Who me?


----------



## winkle (5/6/10)

I always wondered what generation we (you & Me Chap Chap) belong to?
Gen F (#@%^$$#&$&) perhaps?


----------



## winkle (5/6/10)

*CAUTION - ON TOPIC*

Does a 2pm start suit everyone? That should give the craftbrewer guys a chance to get here after work collecting bottles for the BABBs comp and not have to "catch up".


----------



## Snow (7/6/10)

Suits me, given I'll still be recovering from the Platform Bar event the night before. 

- Snow


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/10)

winkle said:


> I always wondered what generation we (you & Me Chap Chap) belong to?
> Gen F (#@%^$$#&$&) perhaps?


_The United States Census Bureau considers a baby boomer to be someone born during the demographic birth boom between 1946 and 1964.[9] The Census Bureau is not involved in defining cultural generations.

Landon Jones, who coined the term "baby boomer" in his book Great Expectations: America and the Baby Boom Generation, defined the span of the baby-boom generation as extending from 1946 to 1964, when annual births declined below 4,000,000. They have since returned to higher levels in the "echo boom."

William Strauss and Neil Howe label American Baby Boomers 1943 to 1960.[10]_

Now you know what generation we (you and Me Winkle) belong to. Generation grumpy old cnts. :angry: :angry: 

B)


----------



## chappo1970 (7/6/10)

winkle said:


> *CAUTION - ON TOPIC*
> 
> Does a 2pm start suit everyone? That should give the craftbrewer guys a chance to get here after work collecting bottles for the BABBs comp and not have to "catch up".




Is it ok to turn up earlier Mr Winkle? Just it's taken 2 years to educate SWMBO that these things really do kick off at 10am so therefore its useless and futile to give me tasks/jobs/PITA errands on given beery related days. 

I can hang out at the Bowls Club till 2pm if needed (and help Anna choke those pokies good this time! h34r: ) or give a hand setting up.


----------



## winkle (7/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Is it ok to turn up earlier Mr Winkle? Just it's taken 2 years to educate SWMBO that these things really do kick off at 10am so therefore its useless and futile to give me tasks/jobs/PITA errands on given beery related days.
> 
> I can hang out at the Bowls Club till 2pm if needed (and help Anna choke those pokies good this time! h34r: ) or give a hand setting up.



Feel free, can always use a hand :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/10)

It's also a good idea to make one's face known at the Bowls Club as, posted earlier, we may need their facilities the next day <_<


----------



## clarkey7 (7/6/10)

Was going to bottle the Vanilla Stout for the swap tonight.

Just done the PET bottle count.

I have 22 ready to go - Do we think there is a chance that we'll have a full complement of swappers (ie.24).

Or should I just do 2 glass tallies for bonj and Pistol h34r: 

PB

Edit - would have been funnier if those two were in the swap.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/6/10)

Looks like my swapper will be a 5% APA. That is of course if I dont get to brew the Kingswood Sump Oil Stout (2nd AABC 2009) this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (7/6/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Looks like my swapper will be a 5% APA. That is of course if I dont get to brew the Kingswood Sump Oil Stout (2nd AABC 2009) this weekend.
> 
> Cheers



And a very tasty stout it was :icon_drool2: .

Hopefully I'll have another batch of the Acerola Saison on tap for the day, along with the 1824 Mild. I should be bottling my contribution on Friday.


----------



## NickB (7/6/10)

Crap, suppose I'd better pick a recipe and brew something! Preoccupied with my brew day and didn't realise this was so soon after!

Cheers


----------



## daemon (8/6/10)

My porter has been bottled, flavour is quite nice and I added some hazelnut to it just before bottling. Clarity didn't seem to be perfect but we'll wait and see how it goes after it's bottle conditioned for a week or two.

The hazelnut flavour seems to suit it well (lots of choc chit), I did try a sampler with some vanilla but the taste is too sweet. Would be perfect in a stout though, looking forward to trying yours PB


----------



## DKS (8/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Don't forget the 17th is last opportunity to drop BABBs comp beers off to Ross's. Double trip over the Gateway by the looks.



:blink: I don't get it, Bribie. For July comp? Other?
Daz


----------



## winkle (8/6/10)

For the 2010 BABBs Anal Comp.
Judging is on the 24th July if my dodgy memory is correct, and the dinner & presentation is the 31st July.
Its on the BABBs website, just not immediately obvious. Good way to get feedback before the QABC :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/10)

winkle said:


> For the 2010 BABBs Anal Comp.
> Judging is on the 24th July if my dodgy memory is correct, and the dinner & presentation is the 31st July.
> Its on the BABBs website, just not immediately obvious. Good way to get feedback before the QABC :icon_cheers:



Quite handy actually - for one of my entries I'll draw off a couple of entry bottles from a keg using the CPBF then bring the keg itself to Winkles :icon_chickcheers: 

Shopping list: sparklets bulbs for the keg charger. :icon_cheers:

Edit: Daz there's still six weeks, get brooin man.


----------



## DKS (8/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Quite handy actually - for one of my entries I'll draw off a couple of entry bottles from a keg using the CPBF then bring the keg itself to Winkles :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Shopping list: sparklets bulbs for the keg charger. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Edit: Daz there's still six weeks, get brooin man.




Yeh, I'll have a go. Six weeks Ahrrr.....the pressure. 
Thanks for heads up guys. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## clarkey7 (8/6/10)

Daemon said:


> My porter has been bottled, flavour is quite nice and I added some hazelnut to it just before bottling. Clarity didn't seem to be perfect but we'll wait and see how it goes after it's bottle conditioned for a week or two.
> 
> The hazelnut flavour seems to suit it well (lots of choc chit), I did try a sampler with some vanilla but the taste is too sweet. Would be perfect in a stout though, looking forward to trying yours PB


Daemon,

I'm looking forward to both of them. Bottled my contribution tonight...didn't taste any  , but the aroma during bottling and coming from the trub in the fermentor during clean up was to die for. :icon_drool2: 

I hope you lucky b#$^&s enjoy it. 

I was very happy with the original flavour of the stout itself, but I wanted just a bit more Vanilla aroma and flavour.

So I added 2 more vanilla beans that had been soaked in Wild Turkey for a day.

They sat in there with the bourbon for 4 days before I bottled.

PB


----------



## winkle (9/6/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Daemon,
> 
> I'm looking forward to both of them. Bottled my contribution tonight...didn't taste any  , but the aroma during bottling and coming from the trub in the fermentor during clean up was to die for. :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...



 
Both of them sound excellent.

My effort has motored down to 1.008 from 1.068 with no evidence of slowing yet :blink: 
With bottle conditioning it'll be over 8%- dark, spicy and dry. (Scratch the Regal Saison, insert Imperial?)


----------



## praxis178 (10/6/10)

Looks like I'm out, but the beer is brewing and will soon be to ready to bottle, so if someone can pick it up and drop of the mixed case of later then I'm happy to still swap. 

There's going to be a huge family reunion that weekend (which I was only told about last night), held at my place too, so I have to figure a way to get some more taps up and running......

Edit: gramna


----------



## DKS (10/6/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Looks like I'm out, but the beer is brewing and will soon be to ready to bottle, so if someone can pick it up and drop of the mixed case of later then I'm happy to still swap.
> 
> There's going to be a huge family reunion that weekend (which I was only told about last night), held at my place too, so I have to figure a way to get some more taps up and running......
> 
> Edit: gramna




I can transport from Nicks brew day to Winkles case swap for pick by a Sunny coaster if that helps.
Daz


----------



## praxis178 (10/6/10)

DKS said:


> I can transport from Nicks brew day to Winkles case swap for pick by a Sunny coaster if that helps.
> Daz



Thanks Daz, but TP got in first with an offer to help out, so barring the unexpected looks like transport is now sorted. Besides the beer may still be in secondary come Nick's brew day (primary just about done) as I want the yeast to have plenty of time to clean up any undesirables before I bottle. Being a Trappist kinda brew it's going to be funky enough without my taking short cuts! :lol:


----------



## winkle (14/6/10)

Bottled up and numbered, 8.4% ABV - treat this with caution.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (14/6/10)

My Doppelbock was brewed yesterday and the smack pack is puffing up nicely. Time to fire up the ferment fridge.


----------



## Snow (20/6/10)

Guys,

due to circumstances beyond my control, unfotunately I won't be able to contribute a beer to the swap. Really sorry about this - I hate it when this is done to me! Believe me, I'm spewing.

I will still be attending the swap. I think the following is the latest swap list:


1. Chappo - Trappist
2.
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Tootin' Saison (a dark 'regal' saison ~7%)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Something wheat or rye?
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)


----------



## winkle (20/6/10)

Oh bugger, I was looking forward to your contribution too  .
Brew a beer Bonj!, (and where is Incider on the list <_< )


1. Chappo - Trappist
2.
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout methinks
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Innis and Gunn Knockoff?
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - either a chimay blue knock off or a bavarian wheat. needs tweaking
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Something wheat or rye?
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)


----------



## bonj (20/6/10)

I will hopefully be bringing the party keg for consumption on the night, but won't be swapping.


----------



## TidalPete (20/6/10)

winkle said:


> and where is Incider on the list?
> quote]
> 
> The correct question that should be asked Winkle old son is simply ---- "Where is Incider"?
> ...


----------



## winkle (20/6/10)

TidalPete said:


> The correct question that should be asked Winkle old son is simply ---- "Where is Incider"?
> 
> TP



Indeed. 
I hope he's not taking this healthly living thing too seriously.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/6/10)

The correct question that should be asked Winkle old son is simply ---- "Where is Incider"?

TP
[/quote]

Unfortunately sipholis has got the better of him these days. And someone told him this was a beer brewing forum.....he was a bit embarressed.


----------



## winkle (20/6/10)

bradsbrew said:


> The correct question that should be asked Winkle old son is simply ---- "Where is Incider"?
> 
> TP
> 
> ...



 

Shhhhh! Chap Chap still thinks this is a forum for "Sheep Worriers Monthly"


----------



## Lilo (21/6/10)

winkle said:


> Shhhhh! Chap Chap still thinks this is a forum for "Sheep Worriers Monthly"



\


WHAT!!!!!! Its Not?????


----------



## winkle (21/6/10)

Lilo said:


> \
> 
> 
> WHAT!!!!!! Its Not?????



No its not sorry,

this is The Discussion Thread for "Goat Lovers Weekly".
:icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (21/6/10)

Indeed. Goat Porn Ahoy!








Suppose I better brew something for the swap, lest I embarrass myself in a Chappo-esqe manner by pretending to be in the swap, then not bringing my beers, and going home ten minutes after I arrive. 


Bitter? Me? No...... <_<


----------



## winkle (23/6/10)

Still time to get in on the swap (just), there will be some high quality beers in this one.
If you're making a day/night of it could you please update either the list on this thread or the wiki, so we can work on the catering.
Party time approaches guys  .

Edit: location is Everton Park BTW.


----------



## DKS (23/6/10)

winkle said:


> Still time to get in on the swap (just), there will be some high quality beers in this one.
> If you're making a day/night of it could you please update either the list on this thread or the wiki, so we can work on the catering.
> Party time approaches guys  .
> 
> Edit: location is Everton Park BTW.




I can't seem to find wiki page any more. Probably hasn't been seen by anyone for a while. How many swap places to fill?
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (23/6/10)

DKS said:


> I can't seem to find wiki page any more. Probably hasn't been seen by anyone for a while. How many swap places to fill?
> Daz




Daz click on articles, inbetween forums and blogs up the top under craftbrewer (hey he's a chippy you have to really explain things :lol: ) plenty of room mate. And yes the article does need updating..........I think mine will end up being an american stout :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (23/6/10)

Winkle have you got a cut off date for swappers so we can set bottle numbers?

Cheers Brad...........................not long now, so I should start apologizing now for my disgracful behaviour at your swap.sorry mate  

Cheers


----------



## DKS (23/6/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Daz click on articles, inbetween forums and blogs up the top under craftbrewer (hey he's a chippy you have to really explain things :lol: ) plenty of room mate. And yes the article does need updating..........I think mine will end up being an american stout :icon_chickcheers:




Yeh, computer spaz me mate, even the search function leads me astray :lol: I knew it was there somewhere, just going the wrong route to find it.Thanks for the tip.(I like my cordless hammer.  )
I'm secretly hoping there is no more participants because the effort and time put into my swap beer wants me to enter it into Qld state comp then nats. For all I know it could be a crapper but I haven't got excess of swap bottles to enter if we get 24 swappers at winkles do. All the same quite happy to share a good one with other AHBs.
Daz


----------



## winkle (23/6/10)

We'll be lucky to get to 20, so how about either 20 swappers or the end of the month which ever is first?
This list seems more up-to-date than the wiki



> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> 2. Gavo??
> 3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
> 4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
> ...



Means I should have a few bottles left for QABC etc, as well as QA assessments :icon_drunk: .


----------



## NickB (23/6/10)

In the past, on occasion, when short of bottles, some people have bottled up another brew to make up the numbers. Sure this wouldn't be an issue with anyone 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (23/6/10)

Additional info:

If you don't want to bring a full party keg set-up, Lilo has kindly offered to bring the mega-esky along again with room for ten if my sleep deprived brain is to believed (stupid world cup), don't forget to bring some ice. 
There's also a guest tap on the bar if someone wants to use that along with their party keg.
(I haven't forgotten you Pete).


----------



## DKS (23/6/10)

winkle said:


> We'll be lucky to get to 20, so how about either 20 swappers or the end of the month which ever is first?
> This list seems more up-to-date than the wiki
> 
> 
> ...




<_< 

Suits me for same reasons I reckon there's going to be some real top shelf beers amongst em winkle, and a good night to share brews . Looking forward to it.
I'll pick up bain marie at the next opportunity maybe delivered a bit early but one less thing to worry about yes? Probably next week end.
Daz


----------



## stillscottish (24/6/10)

Updated my entry.

1. Chappo - Trappist
2. Gavo??
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout 
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - a chimay blue knock off
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Something wheat or rye?
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)


P.S. Swapping but not staying overnight. Have a Piping job at 0700 next day. Hopefully Mrs Stillscottish will drive.


----------



## winkle (24/6/10)

stillscottish said:


> Updated my entry.
> 
> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> 2. Gavo??
> ...



 I bet she expects the following conversation to occur at 2 am otherwise-
Winkle "rave, rant about shit3"
Stillscottish "Fancy a wee dram o' rum?"
Winkle & Stillscottish "blither, mumble, rave, rant about shit4 etc - oo er, 's that de sun?"

Edit: As if that would ever happen  .


----------



## stillscottish (24/6/10)

No. I'm going to show that i'm reliable and can be trusted.......................


----------



## Gavo (24/6/10)

Updated my entry.

1. Chappo - Trappist
2.
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout 
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - a chimay blue knock off
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Something wheat or rye?
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)

Don't know what happened here.... took my name of the list pages ago. I am doing some trainig for work that week plus travelling elsewhere also.
Anyways I won't be getting to this one. Some other time for me.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## winkle (24/6/10)

Gavo said:


> Updated my entry.
> 
> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> 2.
> ...



No problems Gavo, I was trying to reconcile the wiki and this thread and didn't see where you'd dropped off. Catch you next time!


> No. I'm going to show that i'm reliable and can be trusted.......................


ahem.


----------



## scoundrel (24/6/10)

Updated my entry.

1. Chappo - Trappist
2.
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale 
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Something wheat or rye?
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)


will be brewing my 6 drowned rats amber tomorrow, and taste testing the beligan dk ale (fingers crossed).

Am i still right for a bed winkle? ill probable need a spot on either the guest tap or mega esky.

probably see you on saturday nite.

cheers

scoundrel.


----------



## TidalPete (25/6/10)

:icon_offtopic: 

Scoundrel,
I have PM'd you with no result.  
If you still want that brewing prog we talked about at BribieG's then send me a PM with a *WEB* email addy in it.

TP


----------



## TidalPete (25/6/10)

winkle said:


> (I haven't forgotten you Pete).



Just saw this perry. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## praxis178 (25/6/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2.
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale 
13. NickB - Beer (maybe)
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)

Just updated my entry.......


----------



## NickB (25/6/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2.
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale 
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)


Finally decided on what to brew!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (25/6/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2.
3. BribieG - SuperLandlord
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)

Beers for the day/nite

Winkle - probably a Best Bitter, Acerola Saison and Dark Mild on tap (maybe a Gose as well)


----------



## Scruffy (29/6/10)

Might start the brew tomorrow.

I've got:

8kg Otter

Simcoe
Amarillo
Cascade

and some yeast. Some bread yeast. Some 1882, some 1968, some 1214, and a random few cheese cultures...

Maybe I just throw all three hops in the boil and start 1882, and finish with the cheese cultures if it stalls.

Then dry chilli with Dorset Naga.

I can has Blue Cheese dressing.


----------



## winkle (29/6/10)

Scruffy said:


> Might start the brew tomorrow.
> 
> I've got:
> 
> ...



Sounds delightful.


----------



## winkle (29/6/10)

Eggzactly what has InCider has been up to recently?
Cooped up in the man-shed still?

View attachment 39074


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2.
3. 
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18.
19.
20.
21.Clean Brewer - Beer(Barleywine?????)
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)


Sorry have to pull out, Hospital has contacted me today re kidney stone test results and I am now bumped up to category 2 in Anna Bligh's death watch list - my GP has advised not to sleep out away from home until further Xrays etc - the main issue is that if I were to get renal colic (apparently worse than childbirth) etc away from home, as a carer I have plan A and B to look after SWMBO if I had to go into hospital from here (Bribie Island -> Caboolture) as we have family on the island but if I were to get an attack at Everton Park and had to go into RBH or PC then we'd all be well fcked especially with the car at Winkles. <_< 

have a few coldies for me.

:beerbang:


----------



## winkle (29/6/10)

BribieG said:


> (snip)
> 
> Sorry have to pull out, Hospital has contacted me today re kidney stone test results and I am now bumped up to category 2 in Anna Bligh's death watch list - my GP has advised not to sleep out away from home until further Xrays etc - the main issue is that if I were to get renal colic (apparently worse than childbirth) etc away from home, as a carer I have plan A and B to look after SWMBO if I had to go into hospital from here (Bribie Island -> Caboolture) as we have family on the island but if I were to get an attack at Everton Park and had to go into RBH or PC then we'd all be well fcked especially with the car at Winkles. <_<
> 
> ...



Eeek, sounds nasty, hope you get on top of it soon.
Do you want to stay in the case swap Bribie, I could always bring your case to BABBs or get one of the guys heading North to drop it off?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/6/10)

Been over two weeks of cold 12 degree ferment and the yeast has been chugging away and the Doppelbock is down to 1030 from 1079.

Can't decide whether to;

leave it as long as possible, filter, keg and tap off bottles off the keg on the day before so I can drop them off on the Saturday morning before I catch my flight.

or

leave it until this weekend (by which it should be down to about 1025 or below), rack off into a keg, run off 20 bottles and add a carbonation drop, cap them and recommend you lot hold off until at least two weeks have passed.


----------



## DKS (30/6/10)

2cents,
With time restraints etc, whatever is easiest for you Geoff but I would try to let it go as long as possible if it were mine.
Ive been wanting to try a Dopplebock. Looking foward to it. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## clean brewer (30/6/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2.
3. 
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer

Just updated my Status, unfortunately since im away at work for 3 weeks and only get home 1 day before this event, I wont be able to have any beer Gassed and ready to go for the day...... h34r: 

Can I bring something else along to compensate? Maybe some Prawns? :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Scruffy (30/6/10)

CB said:


> Can I bring something else along to compensate? Maybe some Prawns?



Will they ferment in time?


----------



## Bribie G (30/6/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not. 
3. 
4. Bradsbrew. - Imperial Stout
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer

---------------------------------------
Yup we'll do the BABBs thing, I'll be there for the dark minicomp = the same mild as in the BABBs Annual so that will be interesting feedback. :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer (30/6/10)

Scruffy said:


> Will they ferment in time?



If I leave them out of the fridge as soon as I get home, they should be well and truly fermented... :icon_vomit: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## winkle (30/6/10)

clean brewer said:


> (SNIP)
> 
> Just updated my Status, unfortunately since im away at work for 3 weeks and only get home 1 day before this event, I wont be able to have any beer Gassed and ready to go for the day...... h34r:
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer (30/6/10)

winkle said:


> Sounds good to me :icon_cheers:



Sweet...


----------



## bradsbrew (2/7/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not. 
3. 
4. Bradsbrew. - ASB yep American Special Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer


Just updated my beer 
Getting bottled tmorrow, how many we looking at for swaps?


----------



## Florian (2/7/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not. 
3. 
4. Bradsbrew. - ASB yep American Special Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - American Browndog Ale
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18. Florian - Rye Weizen
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer


I'm in.

Florian


----------



## browndog (2/7/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not. 
3. 
4. Bradsbrew. - ASB yep American Special Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8%
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18. Florian - Rye Weizen
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer

Welcome aboard Florian.


----------



## winkle (2/7/10)

+2 You'll enjoy yourself 

Edit: was that a rarely sighted Chap Chap I saw posting?

PS (took 5 minutes to type that and I haven't started on the RIS yet - world cup watching could be problematic)


----------



## chappo1970 (2/7/10)

By the look of it I will only have to poison 17 of you buggers :icon_cheers: 

BTW The El CM2 + Chappo IIPA is :icon_drool2:


----------



## TidalPete (2/7/10)

browndog said:


> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> 2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not.
> 3.
> 4. Bradsbrew. - ASB yep American Special Bitter
> ...



+3 for Florian who brings the total swap case to 17 if my maths are correct?
Total attendance to Winkles = 25 all told (And that's if Rossco gets his act together???)
:icon_offtopic: 
Am collecting my new computer from Indooroopilly in the AM tomorrow & with a few hours to spare whilst they do their thing, am considering a train ride to Ippy to inflict my superior brewing knowledge on you Tony you poor bastard. :lol: 
Not really done & dusted yet so you might get lucky????????????????? :lol: 

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (2/7/10)

clean brewer said:


> Can I bring something else along to compensate? Maybe some Prawns? :unsure:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



How ABOUT a cream pie? With a ALL the trimmings?


----------



## paulwolf350 (2/7/10)

Winkle, is there any spots left on the eating and drinking (not swapping) team? if you havnt finallised the catering I MAY be able to get away for the weekend (Just got the sack!!!!!!!!!)

Paul


----------



## TidalPete (2/7/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Winkle, is there any spots left on the eating and drinking (not swapping) team? if you havnt finallised the catering I MAY be able to get away for the weekend (Just got the sack!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Paul



BULLSHIT!  
Nobody in their right mind would come all the way down from Rocky to see Chap Chap pass out before 6.00PM? 
That's if he turns up that is?  

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (2/7/10)

TidalPete said:


> BULLSHIT!
> Nobody in their right mind would come all the way down from Rocky to see Chap Chap pass out before 6.00PM?
> That's if he turns up that is?
> 
> TP




It's true Pete... I have been letting the side down lately


----------



## paulwolf350 (2/7/10)

TidalPete said:


> BULLSHIT!
> Nobody in their right mind would come all the way down from Rocky to see Chap Chap pass out before 6.00PM?
> That's if he turns up that is?
> 
> TP



I was hoping I could take over his spot after he leaves, :unsure: just trying to clear it with the host, pete

hell I might even get into the swap yet, gotta bottle off some beer next week, if I get a guernsey (Jersey, shirt, whatever (no spelling tonite))



Paul


----------



## paulwolf350 (2/7/10)

Chappo said:


> It's true Pete... I have been letting the side down lately





What sort of belgian did you want me to brew for the swap? seeing as how I am coming down


----------



## TidalPete (3/7/10)

Chappo said:


> It's true Pete... I have been letting the side down lately





And I was just stirring the pudding as it were.  :lol: 

TP


----------



## winkle (3/7/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Winkle, is there any spots left on the eating and drinking (not swapping) team? if you havnt finallised the catering I MAY be able to get away for the weekend (Just got the sack!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Paul



You are welcome anytime mate.
I think we allowed for 20 anyway.


----------



## Batz (3/7/10)

TidalPete said:


> Am collecting my new computer from Indooroopilly in the AM tomorrow
> TP




Must be nice to have money


----------



## winkle (3/7/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> What sort of belgian did you want me to brew for the swap? seeing as how I am coming down



Whatever you want Paul.
(clarifying my inebriated comments above, we allowed for 20 in the swap)
I'll update the wiki.


----------



## Lilo (3/7/10)

Should I bring extra large Nikko Pens for when Chap Chap checks out......

Yeh course I sholud..... Nighty Night Chappo


----------



## winkle (3/7/10)

TidalPete said:


> +3 for Florian who brings the total swap case to 17 if my maths are correct?
> Total attendance to Winkles = 25 all told (And that's if Rossco gets his act together???)
> :icon_offtopic:
> *Am collecting my new computer from Indooroopilly in the AM tomorrow* & with a few hours to spare whilst they do their thing, am considering a train ride to Ippy to inflict my superior brewing knowledge on you Tony you poor bastard. :lol:
> ...



Its as flash as, Batz.

View attachment 39132


No more punch cards for Pete!


----------



## paulwolf350 (3/7/10)

> What sort of belgian did you want me to brew for the swap? seeing as how I am coming down





winkle said:


> Whatever you want Paul.
> (clarifying my inebriated comments above, we allowed for 20 in the swap)
> I'll update the wiki.




that was for chappo mate, he was sposed to brewing a belgian for the swap, but I got no bites

Paul


----------



## scoundrel (3/7/10)

i have a solution to chappos' girly-man-ness ill be handcuffing him to the bar.

why do i get the feeling chappos read that ran to the other side of the room and superglued his arse to the wall.


----------



## winkle (3/7/10)

I'm just mashing out a Gose, with a lot of luck it might be on tap for the swap :unsure: .


----------



## bradsbrew (3/7/10)

winkle said:


> I'm just mashing out a Gose, with a lot of luck it might be on tap for the swap :unsure: .



I'll bring the pepper.


----------



## winkle (3/7/10)

bradsbrew said:


> I'll bring the pepper.



 

The Acerola Saison should be on tap as well :icon_cheers: .


----------



## bradsbrew (3/7/10)

winkle said:


> The Acerola Saison should be on tap as well :icon_cheers: .



and here I was telling myself that i wont be getting too pissed and will be healthy on sunday morning..........Acerola :icon_drunk:


----------



## browndog (3/7/10)

TidalPete said:


> +3 for Florian who brings the total swap case to 17 if my maths are correct?
> Total attendance to Winkles = 25 all told (And that's if Rossco gets his act together???)
> :icon_offtopic:
> Am collecting my new computer from Indooroopilly in the AM tomorrow & with a few hours to spare whilst they do their thing, am considering a train ride to Ippy to inflict my superior brewing knowledge on you Tony you poor bastard. :lol:
> ...



Hi Pete, 
If you turned up today and nobody was home, that is because we were at the emegency animal hospital spending obscene amounts of money on our dog.


----------



## TidalPete (3/7/10)

browndog said:


> Hi Pete,
> If you turned up today and nobody was home, that is because we were at the emegency animal hospital spending obscene amounts of money on our dog.



Tony,

Sorry you missed out on the stratospheric brewing education I could have given you mate ( :lol: ) but sad to say I couldn't make it given my allotted waiting time at Indooroopilly.
Hope the doggy is ok & that your bank balance is as well as can be expected after funding a vet's early retirement plan?  

TP


----------



## browndog (4/7/10)

TidalPete said:


> Tony,
> 
> Sorry you missed out on the stratospheric brewing education I could have given you mate ( :lol: ) but sad to say I couldn't make it given my allotted waiting time at Indooroopilly.
> Hope the doggy is ok & that your bank balance is as well as can be expected after funding a vet's early retirement plan?
> ...



$1000 later and I am happy to say eyeballs are not going to burst due to glaucoma, it is an infection some antibiotics will fix. 

-BD


----------



## Bribie G (4/7/10)

browndog said:


> $1000 later and I am happy to say eyeballs are not going to burst due to glaucoma, it is an infection some antibiotics will fix.
> 
> -BD



Glad that turned out ok, but how's the dog doing?


----------



## winkle (4/7/10)

Additional info:

Official start time 2pm-ish

We'll try and get the swap part over earlish, before our collective razor-sharp wits are dulled by prolonged sampling. Bottles - PET with numbers on the lid (one for everyone in the swap, including yourself).

Fodder:

chips & nuts
casava crackers & dips
mini spring rolls
BBQ chicken wings

Curry & rice
Pork Adobo
Pancit Canton (stir-fried noodles)

Breakfast

Probably some other stuff as well, you should be well fed. Dinner about 6pm.
Cost will be around $20 per head.

If anyone can bring some fire wood, that would be useful - judging but the last few days.
Don't forget your glass :icon_cheers: .


----------



## winkle (6/7/10)

I'll fire off a PM with the address etc before Friday. If you went to the one at the Rangas' place (last year?) - it's just down the hill.
Sh*t I've got a bit to do before then :blink: .
Get here early and you'll probably be roped into making spring rolls  .

Edit: can't spelle


----------



## TidalPete (6/7/10)

Where's Brucey? Won't be the same without Brucey & his fabulous smokermatic.  

TP


----------



## winkle (7/7/10)

Updated the swap list.



> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> 2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not.
> 3.
> 4. Bradsbrew. - ASB yep American Special Bitter
> ...


----------



## DKS (7/7/10)

Just a side note;
Does anyone attending Winkles have a beer made with a shed load of Vienna they would care to swap or share on the day for something I have. Just one bottle.
I'd like to try one with a big Vienna grain percentage as I've only used it in small amounts and am suspicious of unpalatable flavour for my tastes. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (7/7/10)

Hopefully there may be some of this left for tasting on the day...........If its all gone i am sure I will tell everyone how good it was.


----------



## Batz (7/7/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - ASB yep American Special Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18. Florian - Rye Weizen
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer
9.Paulwolf350?
10. Batz...looks like I'll be there !


Batz


----------



## winkle (7/7/10)

Batz said:


> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> 2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not.
> 3.
> 4. Bradsbrew. - ASB yep American Special Bitter
> ...



Excellent :kooi: 

Better bring a couple of bottles of those along Brad.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/7/10)

winkle said:


> Excellent :kooi:
> 
> Better bring a couple of bottles of those along Brad.



Bottles?............ I was planning on bringing the keg B) . Just have to be controlled during the week but its an "extra dry session stout"
very roasty and very drinkable.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/7/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18. Florian - Rye Weizen
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - ????

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer
9.Paulwolf350?
10. Batz...looks like I'll be there !



Just RE,Re updated my swap beer


----------



## NickB (7/7/10)

Finally pitched the yeast into the Mild this morning. Will check on activity when finish work, but it should be fermented out by the weekend, then kegged and into bottles on Friday week... May want to give it a week or two in the bottle, but should be Ok to drink straight away if you wish. Bringing a keg of Lite Rice Lager as something different to the dangerous Belgians and IIPAs the everyone else will 

May be there early too, Perry. Happy to help out in any way


----------



## winkle (7/7/10)

NickB said:


> Finally pitched the yeast into the Mild this morning. Will check on activity when finish work, but it should be fermented out by the weekend, then kegged and into bottles on Friday week... May want to give it a week or two in the bottle, but should be Ok to drink straight away if you wish. Bringing a keg of Lite Rice Lager as something different to the dangerous Belgians and IIPAs the everyone else will
> 
> May be there early too, Perry. Happy to help out in any way



Ta, Nick may need some assistance early in the day. 
I should have the Acerola Saison, Flying Pig Bitter #2 and a Dark Mild #3 on tap (will check the line-up this weekend - but the Bitter looks/smells great)


----------



## TidalPete (7/7/10)

NickB said:


> May be there early too, Perry. Happy to help out in any way



Now that SOO has come & gone








I hope you won't forget our yeast swap Nicolson Nick old son? :icon_cheers: 
Just another gentle reminder mate.

Also hope to arrive before two to be a bit of a help IICR

TP


----------



## NickB (7/7/10)

No worries Pete, haven't forgotten 

On a side note, I'll be driving down that morning from Nanango if anyone needs a lift - heading through Kilcoy, then to Caboolture and down the Bruce, then through the Northside. PM me if you need a lift.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (8/7/10)

I've sent a PM out with address etc on it. Let me know if I've missed anyone.
Edit: Don't forget to add your handle to any bank deposits.


----------



## DKS (8/7/10)

NickB said:


> No worries Pete, haven't forgotten
> 
> On a side note, I'll be driving down that morning from Nanango if anyone needs a lift - heading through Kilcoy, then to Caboolture and down the Bruce, then through the Northside. PM me if you need a lift.
> 
> Cheers


 Oo!oo!, might take you up on that Nick. I'll PM if required.
Daz


----------



## DKS (8/7/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Bottles?............ I was planning on bringing the keg B) . Just have to be controlled during the week but its an "extra dry session stout"
> very roasty and very drinkable.


 
Nice one Brad. Love your stouts mate. (smoke blowing not intended  )
Daz


----------



## NickB (8/7/10)

DKS said:


> Oo!oo!, might take you up on that Nick. I'll PM if required.
> Daz



No worries, will confirm my movements hopefully by the weekend and let you know.

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (8/7/10)

A few shots from a previous swap here.




The swap in progress (it really does happen)


Sqyre attempts to get a CD player that normally plays punk to play Cold Chisel



Batz starts running low, and Browndog offers moral support.



A mass debate.


----------



## NickB (8/7/10)

I'm not coming anymore, they all look dodgy as anything..... Especially that beardy fella.......




Cheers


----------



## winkle (8/7/10)

NickB said:


> I'm not coming anymore, they all look dodgy as anything..... Especially that beardy fella.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention the piss-head in the red shirt 
(I avoided putting 'that' photo up or the atomic wedgie or..etc etc.. - don't want to scare the horses)


----------



## Ross (8/7/10)

1. Chappo - Trappist
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone)
18. Florian - Rye Weizen
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - Christmas in July Ale

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer
9.Paulwolf350?
10. Batz...plus a party of Oktoberfest
11. Tom Madams

Updated my beer & included Tom in the attendees. Tom is a fellow POM who works for Cryer Malts in NZ, he looks after all your grain bulk buys.
He's over for the Brewers Festival & was at a loose end for Saturday...

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (8/7/10)

Ross said:


> Updated my beer & included Tom in the attendees. Tom is a fellow POM who works for Cryer Malts in NZ, he looks after all your grain bulk buys.
> He's over for the Brewers Festival & was at a loose end for Saturday...
> 
> cheers Ross



He's more than welcome, Ross. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (8/7/10)

winkle said:


> (I avoided putting 'that' photo up or the atomic wedgie or..etc etc.. - don't want to scare the horses)



What photo....h34r: I thought cameras were banned after InCider and Sqyre broke all the lenses in the kitchen..... :icon_vomit:


----------



## clean brewer (8/7/10)

NickB said:


> No worries Pete, haven't forgotten
> 
> On a side note, I'll be driving down that morning from Nanango if anyone needs a lift - heading through Kilcoy, then to Caboolture and down the Bruce, then through the Northside. PM me if you need a lift.
> 
> Cheers



Geez Nick, if I didnt have a family to get home to, id be dropping in at your house after I get back from work next Thursday and staying there on the Piss until Swap Day, it'll be 3 weeks without a Beer by then.....  

:chug: CB


----------



## NickB (8/7/10)

Sounds like a plan mate.... Will just let SWMBO know she'll need to go out shopping for 48 hours or so....Shouldn't be a hard sell.... h34r:


----------



## winkle (9/7/10)

Even the cat is getting excited.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/7/10)

Didn't this get cancelled?


----------



## TidalPete (9/7/10)

Just sent you a PM Chap Chap. :beer: 
Probably your first one for a while? :lol: 

TP


----------



## NickB (9/7/10)

What have you done to Bert...?!?!???!?!??!? You bastard!


----------



## winkle (10/7/10)

Thats the skin off the old Bert, before the changeling took over - Channel 9 has a lot to answer for!

And Phil the Greek is a alien lizard apparently (google it), which explains a fair bit really :blink: 

Thankfully I'm immune to the effects of 9.5% choco stouts, and Gose and Saisons :icon_drunk:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/7/10)

NickB said:


> I sense a theme with your posts Chappo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its not xmas yet? Is it :lol: 


BYB


----------



## praxis178 (10/7/10)

Ross said:


> Updated my beer & included Tom in the attendees. Tom is a fellow POM who works for Cryer Malts in NZ, he looks after all your grain bulk buys.
> He's over for the Brewers Festival & was at a loose end for Saturday...
> 
> cheers Ross



Minor update to my status....

1. Chappo - Trappist
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - was going to be a Landlord but I Burtonised the liquor instead and why the hell not.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!
18. Florian - Rye Weizen
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - Christmas in July Ale

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer
9.Paulwolf350?
10. Batz...plus a party of Oktoberfest
11. Tom Madams

Damn family commitments.....


----------



## winkle (10/7/10)

Guys, I'm just finalising the entertainment for the evening.
This will be a floorshow to remember - these girls will get *everything* off  



































View attachment 39302


----------



## praxis178 (10/7/10)

winkle said:


> Guys, I'm just finalising the entertainment for the evening.
> This will be a floorshow to remember - these girls will get *everything* off
> 
> View attachment 39302



Damn really am going to miss some serious fun!


----------



## chappo1970 (10/7/10)




----------



## kenlock (10/7/10)

Chappo said:


>



What's going on with this thread? Over 2500 posts last time, now not even 400 this time. :blink: Getting complacent with all those State of Orgin wins?

Common Chappo fire it up! :lol:


----------



## bonj (10/7/10)

That's a pretty standard discrepancy between the midyear and xmas swaps...


----------



## winkle (10/7/10)

True, the post counts are down - mainly due to InCider being MIA and not posting every photo taken with him in it (and Chappo being subjected to a trial run of the Governments Internet filter of course).


----------



## praxis178 (10/7/10)

winkle said:


> True, the post counts are down - mainly due to InCider being MIA and not posting every photo taken with him in it (and Chappo being subjected to a trial run of the Governments Internet filter of course).



I did wonder why they decided to put that project on hold, Chappo must 'ave found a few loop holes as some of his posts are getting through!


----------



## Scruffy (10/7/10)

Meh.

aye fuggen loove yoose gays...

faaakin...


hic,

r we nearly there yet?


----------



## NickB (11/7/10)

Peaking a bit early aren't we Scruffy  See if you feel the same way next Sunday morning.... I can feel the hangover already :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Scruffy (11/7/10)

just rehearsing...

had a coffee day, and an IIPA evening. 

kind of stuck between the two.

and yes, i've just seen the clock...

i worry myself sometimes.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/7/10)

This should be a spankingly good time....


----------



## chappo1970 (11/7/10)

NickB said:


> Peaking a bit early aren't we Scruffy  See if you feel the same way next Sunday morning.... I can feel the hangover already :icon_chickcheers:




Artist impression of the bus stop out the front of Perry's place....






(unashamed frivilous posting of crap as usual)


----------



## winkle (11/7/10)

Don't know if I'd sleep on the bus stop seat - having a slumber session in your car is much betterer.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/10)

winkle said:


> Don't know if I'd sleep on the bus stop seat - having a slumber session in your car is much betterer.
> View attachment 39316



Imagine if this guy was at a case swap, imagine if it was Incider, imagine how many people would piss themselves and have crying fits each time we slammed the door trying to wake him up.

Well I've done my best in preparation for the swap...........I've had a couple..........I've spilt a little whilst kegging in the kitchen.........SWMBO is already not talking to me...............I am ready................oh wait up havn't shit meself yet, but thats something I dont need practice for.


----------



## winkle (11/7/10)

Hmmm, there are advantages to living so close to Coles as well.

View attachment 39318


I feel for you Brad, I still haven't finished the BBQ area and expect the SWMBO explosion shortly  . "Jobs always go better with a tight deadline"


----------



## winkle (12/7/10)

The Beer Gods are smiling on us, forcast for the weekend -

Saturday Fine Min 10 Max 21
Sunday Fine Min 10 Max 23

It'd be good if someone could bring some firewood to be sure, but I've probably got sufficent to prevent frostbite  , may have a goon of port to be sure :icon_drunk: .


----------



## bonj (12/7/10)

I can pick some firewood up winkle. Any preference on wood dimensions?


----------



## winkle (12/7/10)

Bonj said:


> I can pick some firewood up winkle. Any preference on wood dimensions?



For the pot-belly Bonj, around a foot I guess, thanks.

Thanks to Daz for supplying a decent sized bain marie for the evening - sould make life easy :icon_cheers: .


----------



## bonj (12/7/10)

Picked up some firewood and made the bank deposit today, winkle.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/7/10)

Do you want any pine? If so I should be able to get a bit.


----------



## winkle (12/7/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Do you want any pine? If so I should be able to get a bit.


 Why not, those sleeping in the bar will thank you


----------



## clarkey7 (12/7/10)

winkle said:


> Why not, those sleeping in the bar will thank you


Thank you brad :icon_cheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (12/7/10)

Damn Doppelbock is only down to 1028, yeast is a bit tired I reckon, that's only 2 points since last time I checked. Inclined to bottle it and stick a "store at 12 degrees and don't drink for two weeks" label on it


----------



## stillscottish (13/7/10)

Just bottled mine and Treacle Forecast has been downgraded to "Cloudy with a chance of Treacle".
Two weeks of wood has mellowed it a bit. Hey, that would do the same for me <_<  :lol: 

I'd forgotten what a pita bottling is, though.


----------



## winkle (13/7/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Damn Doppelbock is only down to 1028, yeast is a bit tired I reckon, that's only 2 points since last time I checked. Inclined to bottle it and stick a "store at 12 degrees and don't drink for two weeks" label on it



Do it dude :icon_cheers:


----------



## scoundrel (14/7/10)

my drunk monk has been bottled for 3 weeks thursday, will probably need about a month to age up, but is still veryy drinkable now. have to keg the drinker (6 drowned rats) tomorrow hope its finished.


----------



## paulwolf350 (14/7/10)

Might have to pass on this one boys, got a lot goning on at the moment, have a good one

Paul


----------



## winkle (14/7/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Might have to pass on this one boys, got a lot goning on at the moment, have a good one
> 
> Paul


Lose a job and end up busier than when you had one? :lol: 
No probs mate, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Bribie G (14/7/10)

Did you get the toilet arrangements sorted out Winkle?





Sorry I can't attend but I'm dropping off my case to Rosscoe to bring over. Have a good one :icon_chickcheers:


Edit:

1. Chappo - Trappist
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!
18. Florian - Rye Weizen
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - Christmas in July Ale

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer
9.Paulwolf350?
10. Batz...plus a party of Oktoberfest
11. Tom Madams


----------



## Scruffy (14/7/10)

I'll be there. But not 'till the evening... you guys had better not have been drinking...

:huh:


----------



## winkle (14/7/10)

Scruffy said:


> I'll be there. But not 'till the evening... you guys had better not have been drinking...
> 
> :huh:



I promise not to have a drink until Tidal Pete or NickB turns up :icon_cheers: 



> 2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt.



Should be interesting Bribie (- actually sounds bloody nice).


----------



## NickB (14/7/10)

winkle said:


> I promise not to have a drink until Tidal Pete or NickB turns up :icon_cheers:




You want me to come around the night before like a couple of years back......... :beerbang: 

Can't beat some thorough QC :icon_cheers: 

J/K, but will be there around 12ish to help out setting up etc 


Cheers


----------



## winkle (14/7/10)

Only 3 sleeps (and 100+ pavers) to go until,
View attachment 39408

Xmas in July.

Time to give the liver a practise run methinks :drinks: .


----------



## NickB (14/7/10)

Hope your paving is more accurate than your snowman building... h34r:

Mind you, a slanted walkway might pose a difficult yet farking funny spectacle on the day 

Cheers!


----------



## clean brewer (14/7/10)

I am getting very excited now, 21 days of work are done and dusted, just have to Fly home tomorrow and only 2 sleeps then till my first social gathering since the Xmas Case Swap... :beerbang: 

Look forward to catching up with you all again...  

:beer: CB


----------



## winkle (15/7/10)

clean brewer said:


> I am getting very excited now, 21 days of work are done and dusted, just have to Fly home tomorrow and only 2 sleeps then till my first social gathering since the Xmas Case Swap... :beerbang:
> 
> Look forward to catching up with you all again...
> 
> :beer: CB



Be good to catch up again CB, nothing like having beers around a fire with your mates.  
View attachment 39421


----------



## praxis178 (15/7/10)

winkle said:


> Be good to catch up again CB, nothing like having beers around a fire with your mates.
> View attachment 39421



So just boxing up my beers and was wondering as we didn't fill out the full 24, do I still (silly question really) send out 24 or just the 17 odd that are actually being swapped?


----------



## bonj (15/7/10)

Thomas J. said:


> So just boxing up my beers and was wondering as we didn't fill out the full 24, do I still (silly question really) send out 24 or just the 17 odd that are actually being swapped?


The convention is to bring one for every swapper including yourself. If there are 17 in the list including yourself, bring 17. Some people have favourite numbers, so ignore them and just bring enough for the list... of course labelled with your number on top


----------



## Scruffy (15/7/10)

Well Sherlock, I guess it's your call.

If there are 16 in the swap (for instance), you will need a minimum of 16, however there might be 27 attending, how generous you feelin?


----------



## Scruffy (15/7/10)

Didn't mean anything rude by 'Sherlock', it looked funny when I typed it...


Now I'm repenting...


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/7/10)

I'm bottling the whole fermenter tonight, keeping a few and the rest get sent along, as soon as I can organise a time with perry to drop them off. The extras I leave behind can cover for my absence.


----------



## NickB (15/7/10)

Mine will be bottled from the keg either tonight or tomorrow. Trouble is the bloody gas bottle just ran out, so liasing with my Extinguisher bloke shortly for a replacement....

Just hope I have enough PETs around the place!

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (15/7/10)

Scruffy said:


> Didn't mean anything rude by 'Sherlock', it looked funny when I typed it...
> 
> 
> Now I'm repenting...



No worries Scruff, I did say it was a silly question! LOL 

Beers are boxed and ready to roll plus a couple of extras to round out the box, can't have them rattling around now can I! :beer:


----------



## bonj (15/7/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> I'm bottling the whole fermenter tonight, keeping a few and the rest get sent along, as soon as I can organise a time with perry to drop them off. The extras I leave behind can cover for my absence.


You sure you're not coming? There's gotta be someone around for me to spill my beer on!


----------



## praxis178 (15/7/10)

Important info below.....

>>>>
1. Chappo - Trappist
2. BribieG - swapping but not attending - UK Best Bitter - Wheat Caramel Malt.
3.
4. Bradsbrew. - English Bitter
5. PocketBeers - Vanilla Stout
6. Browndog - Andromeda IPA
7. Scruffy - Something with chilli perhaps? Or perhaps just a good strong pale... on the sweet side...
8. kram - I've got 6 months to relearn how to make a beer, so beer it is
9. Stillscottish - Treacle Juice - AKA Strong Stout with Coles specialty addition, matured on Bourbon Oak with a side salad of 250ml Bourbon.
10. Winkle - Dark Regal Saison ~8% (OK to drink now - better after June 30)
11.
12. scoundrel_rogue - Beligian dark ale
13. NickB - Old Rifle Range Dark Mild
14. DKS - Budvar
15. geoff_tewierik - Dopplebock.
16. Daemon - Vanilla Porter.
17. Thomas J. - Trapist triple (Chimay White clone) - still swapping, just can't go!*
18. Florian - Rye Weizen
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Ross - Christmas in July Ale

Attending but not swapping

1. Snow
2. TidalPete
3. Bonj
4. mossyrocks
5. Lilo
6. Sully
7. Ras (depends on what time my meeting ends but might be able to call around saterday afternoon to say Hi and have a beer or 2)
8.Clean Brewer
9.Paulwolf350?
10. Batz...plus a party of Oktoberfest
11. Tom Madams
<<<<

*Please note mine won't be ready to drink for ~4-6weeks, only get bottled last week, but was ready to bottle three weeks back, just got put on hold due to illness......


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/7/10)

Bonj said:


> You sure you're not coming? There's gotta be someone around for me to spill my beer on!



Positive, will be in Melbourne meeting the new members of my extended family. My pants are rejoicing.


----------



## Fents (15/7/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Positive, will be in Melbourne meeting the new members of my extended family. My pants are rejoicing.



vic case swap on this weekend too, pm me if you want the deet's ahaha


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/7/10)

Thanks for the offer Fents, but I'll be already pushing sh!t uphill to see the people I need to see let alone meet some new brewers 

Cheers,

GT



Fents said:


> vic case swap on this weekend too, pm me if you want the deet's ahaha


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

Who's bringing cake?


----------



## NickB (15/7/10)

Who's bringing Chappo?


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

I'm the king of let down lately with beer events... Maybe I should turn a new leaf?


----------



## NickB (15/7/10)

Maybe we should handcuff you to the pot-belly stove and be allowed to smack you every time we walk past...h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

NickB said:


> Maybe we should handcuff you to the pot-belly stove and be allowed to smack you every time we walk past... h34r:


 :wub: Ya know how to get to a fella Huh?


----------



## bradsbrew (15/7/10)

Chappo said:


> I'm the king of let down lately with beer events... Maybe I should turn a new leaf?




You better turn up Mr Chap Chap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................I'm bringin

me Best swap

me ordinary bitter

me very ordinary vanilla dry session stout

me best undies

me smellie bowells

me self respect which I will more than likely leave at winkles, never to be found again


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

bradsbrew said:


> me self respect which I will more than likely leave at winkles, never to be found again



Pffffft! I lost that more than a few swaps ago :lol:


----------



## NickB (15/7/10)

You know I still loves ya Chapstick :wub: ... I loves ya like I love a late night kebab and chickens in July.....


----------



## Bribie G (15/7/10)

And goats in August


----------



## NickB (15/7/10)

Indeed Bribie, indeed indeed


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

Damn it Nick now I need to excuse myself for a little while to get that image out of me head....


----------



## praxis178 (15/7/10)

NickB said:


> Indeed Bribie, indeed indeed



Nick you have FAR tooooooo much time on your hands! :lol: 

Really makes me wish I could go, but some one has to guard the kegs, if I were to leave them unattended who knows what the rellos might get up to! h34r:

Edit: and yes I know how the above reads......


----------



## NickB (15/7/10)

If you find the right goat, you don't need your hands..... h34r:

I say whack out a quick K&K Thomas, and leave the rellos to clean it up. Join us, the purple kool-aid is really nice.....

Thanks for the visual, Chappo :icon_vomit:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

NickB said:


> Thanks for the visual, Chappo :icon_vomit:




Shhhhhhhh! I'll lose my rythem...


----------



## Batz (15/7/10)

It must be getting close, I see the boys are becoming restless.

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

We need one of these, No?


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

Or this?


----------



## bradsbrew (15/7/10)

+1 :lol: :lol: ............................thats only funny for dickheads alright.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

Or this????


----------



## DKS (15/7/10)

Chappo said:


> Or this????





Heeee's baaaack!

He used to be well but now he's all better again.



Welcome back chap. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

Thanks Daz!


----------



## winkle (15/7/10)

DKS said:


> Heeee's baaaack!
> 
> He used to be well but now he's all better again.
> 
> ...


Gee InCider looks pretty good in drag as well :blink: . 
Told youse that the Govermint internet filter thingy wouldn't stop him for long.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

winkle said:


> Gee InCider looks pretty good in drag as well :blink: .



Bugger Incider in drag! How about Incider in a wheelbarrow?





Do you know how hard I had to scrub the barrows tub to get the smell out of it?


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

I think I better bring me new stubbie holder... Winkle is the pool still good to go?


----------



## winkle (15/7/10)

> Bugger Incider in drag!



Dude! :blink:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/7/10)

winkle said:


> Dude! :blink:




:lol: Well you would if you were

Drunk enough
Everyone else was drunk enough not to notice
If he shaved his back
 h34r:


----------



## winkle (15/7/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: Well you would if you were
> 
> Drunk enough
> Everyone else was drunk enough not to notice
> ...



Yep, that's him alright - not some pale imitation.
Welcome back to full-time AHB Chappo! :kooi:


----------



## NickB (16/7/10)

Hmmm, no posts today yet. To keep things on topic:


----------



## praxis178 (16/7/10)

NickB said:


> Hmmm, no posts today yet. To keep things on topic:



Image didn't work Nick, I had to cut and past the link into my browser what gives? Still was worth the effort!


----------



## NickB (16/7/10)

No idea, bit I've changed it anyway 

Here it is now, I was _forced_ to download it.... h34r:


View attachment 39432



Cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik (16/7/10)

Well, I dropped off my contribution last night. There's an extra 5 bottles for the hangers on, unless Winkle was smart and stuck them in his lagering fridge for himself


----------



## NickB (16/7/10)

Off Topic Geoff - First Official Warning...... Sheesh!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (16/7/10)

Sorry, should have added, we spoke about BOOBIES!!!


----------



## NickB (16/7/10)

But why do you like these particular boobies so much.... it's just wrong!



View attachment 39433


----------



## praxis178 (16/7/10)

NickB said:


> But why do you like these particular boobies so much.... it's just wrong!



Arghhhhh my eyes, my eyes.......


----------



## winkle (16/7/10)

I so *do not* want to see the "up-skirts" shot of that :icon_vomit:


----------



## paulwolf350 (16/7/10)

winkle said:


> Lose a job and end up busier than when you had one? :lol:
> No probs mate, hope it all goes well.



Yeah mate, start new job monday. Better be on my best behaviour


----------



## NickB (16/7/10)




----------



## Lilo (16/7/10)

I'm out Bugga it.

Wife and Doctor have ganged up, drugged me up with Antibiotics and various other nasties and sent me to bed. I have a Chest infection apparently. ( Or so they say).

Perry, if you still need the Mega Esky. I can have it ready to go on my trailer if someone can drop by Mt gravatt on the way and pick it up. Chappo are you out there.

Hope you all have a great time

Most Most dissappointed Lilo :angry:


----------



## Batz (16/7/10)

What time are we expected to turn up Perry?

I'm sure it is in the thread some place but thanks to Chappo it lost in pages of girly pics.






There was a mention about looking up dresses or something.

Batz


----------



## NickB (16/7/10)

2pm I believe Batz, but earlier if you'd like to distract help Perry and Anna get drunk set up before the hoard arrives....



B)


----------



## browndog (16/7/10)

Has anyone heard from kram? I see he is still listed in the swap.


----------



## NickB (16/7/10)

See you all in the morning, get ready to

View attachment 39448




Well, mainly Chappo


----------



## NickB (17/7/10)

The big day is here! 


Like Big Kev once famously said, "Ooohhh, me chest!"


----------



## Batz (17/7/10)

OK I'll see all you good brewers this arvo !





Batz


----------



## winkle (17/7/10)

Fecking Saturday already :huh: .
I'd better get helping with the food prep - er, like go and buy it  .
It'll all be right on the night, so they say.


----------



## bonj (17/7/10)

Batz said:


> OK I'll see all you *good brewers* this arvo !
> Batz


and NickB.....


----------



## Ross (17/7/10)

> Important info below.....
> 
> >>>>
> 1. Chappo - Trappist
> ...



Updated my entry - Didn't have enough Christmas Ale so bottled the Obama instead.

Cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (17/7/10)

That's a real shame Ross...h34r:


Love that beer!


----------



## chappo1970 (17/7/10)

NickB said:


> Well, mainly Chappo




Well there you go! :lol: 

Ok I have: 

Me drinkin shoes
Me beer
Me leave pass
Me pants
See there fella's.


----------



## NickB (17/7/10)

I'm doing the mandatory shopping stops with SWMBO ATM, hoping to arrive by about 12:30-1:00 to help out, but that is looking a little shaky, so probably more like 2


----------



## scoundrel (17/7/10)

no megga esky oh dear, looks like i need to find a big bucket, unless its stilll coming? need to start organising my stuff.


----------



## NickB (17/7/10)

Those standard white 20L buckets fit a keg and some ice OK if memory server me correctly


----------



## bradsbrew (17/7/10)

I think I need lessons in using my CPBF. Oh well off to clean the kitchen before SWMBO comes home.


----------



## DKS (17/7/10)

scoundrelrogue said:


> no megga esky oh dear, looks like i need to find a big bucket, unless its stilll coming? need to start organising my stuff.


"
I was just about to try and fit a keg into my wife's granny shopping trolley lined with a heavy duty plastic bag then filled with ice.
When the kids saw me they said "If you take that, you can never invite any of your brew friends here. Oh! the embarrassment! "

I thought it was a great idea. A keg on wheels.Would have fitted perfect. I may use it in my old age whilst out shopping with the Mrs.  
Daz


----------



## Florian (17/7/10)

So what's the current count? 18?
Will be there around 2, won't be able to get out earlier. And I won't be able to stay overnight unfortunately, so will catch a cab later.

I have a slight suspicion that my beer didn't turn out as nice as I wanted it to, but I'll let you be the judges on that one.

Nick, will be bringing your 5l demijohn. 

Florian


----------



## mossyrocks (17/7/10)

Sorry guys, I'm out.

Have a great night/morning etc.

Cheers


----------



## clarkey7 (17/7/10)

Better start moving in that direction.......

See you all soon,

PB


----------



## sqyre (17/7/10)

Have Fun Fella's!!! :chug: 

Dont do anyone i wouldn't do.. :super: 


Sqyre...


----------



## bonj (17/7/10)

LAUNCH TIME!


----------



## clean brewer (17/7/10)

About 180 kms to go. :unsure:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (17/7/10)

I think it's close to 2000kms for me 

Brisk northerly and about 12 degrees down here.

You lot better enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Scruffy (17/7/10)

Aww, snot fair... I don't finish this gig till 6...
Do post pictures so we can follow...


----------



## Hutch (17/7/10)

this is a real vic case swap!
4* for the win!


----------



## sqyre (17/7/10)

Hutch said:


> View attachment 39457
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh but you'll all be home in bed by 9pm...  

Sqyre...  
(Sqyre who?.. There used to be a guy on the forum....)


----------



## Hutch (17/7/10)

sqyre said:


> Yeh but you'll all be home in bed by 9pm...
> 
> Sqyre...
> (Sqyre who?.. There used to be a guy on the forum....)



we'll see! One down, about 30 to go, 9pm won't be a problem!


----------



## Hutch (17/7/10)

hutchy really should have checked if he'd logged out - I heard he was disappointed the goat was cooked (must be a qld'er!)


----------



## Lilo (17/7/10)

Hutch said:


> hutchy really should have checked if he'd logged out - I heard he was disappointed the goat was cooked (must be a qld'er!)



Why waste a perfectly good goat by cooking it........


----------



## Hutch (17/7/10)

sqyre said:


> Yeh but you'll all be home in bed by 9pm...
> 
> Sqyre...
> (Sqyre who?.. There used to be a guy on the forum....)






Hutch said:


> we'll see! One down, about 30 to go, 9pm won't be a problem!


the pig has just come out! ohh the sweet sweet pork! you qld'ers dont have shit on us!


----------



## Hutch (17/7/10)

Hutch here - just realised what's going on in my name. Hmmmmmm.
Will make interesting reading when sober.
Burp.


----------



## Fourstar (17/7/10)

this is 4 star on hutch.o wait its fourstar on fourstar. what?


----------



## bconnery (17/7/10)

I would have thought the Vics would have learnt from reading QLD caseswap or event threads...
NEVER leave your computer on when other brewers are around...


----------



## sav (17/7/10)

whats goin on brewers


----------



## Lilo (17/7/10)

The Show will have started by now


----------



## j1gsaw (17/7/10)

I hope there has been at least one innapropriate fondling of chappo by now.. :lol:


----------



## Lilo (17/7/10)

j1gsaw said:


> I hope there has been at least one innapropriate fondling of chappo by now.. :lol:



Damn,
I was taking a Nikko pen for just that purpose. Bugga being Crook..


----------



## NickB (17/7/10)

It's ok, Who's this Chappo fella? Even InCider made it along, but not mr Chap Chap!


----------



## Fourstar (17/7/10)

Check out my barrells boys im up for it!


----------



## Fourstar (18/7/10)

I had some goat too. The nether regions are the tastiest.

YUM.

Chappo you kept it a secret for too long!!!


----------



## Fourstar (18/7/10)

NO post since 1030 what got a interwebs curfew boys or just all past out, still rageing here


----------



## praxis178 (18/7/10)

Come on, the Vics are on the board already, what gives? h34r:


----------



## bonj (18/7/10)

Despite Scruffy's phone having more processing power than Winkle's computer, we were unsuccessful in uploading our hilarity, so we resorted to having a good time instead. Winkle and Scruffy were still going at 5am this morning, so I estimate by the time they got up again, that they got roughly half an hour sleep!


----------



## InCider (18/7/10)

winkle said:


> True, the post counts are down - mainly due to InCider being MIA and not posting every photo taken with him in it (and Chappo being subjected to a trial run of the Governments Internet filter of course).



Thanks for a top night Perry & Anna!

Great to see all the Brewerhood Gang. Ross, Sea Eagle Pete, Batz, Bonj, Pocket, Nick B from tropical Kingaroy, Bradsbrew, Scoundrel (loved the DKs mate!) Winkles newly upholstered bar, and the man who sleeps upright, Scruffy. Snow, making a lactose cider just for you mate 

InCider.


----------



## bonj (18/7/10)

Winkle, I left my manly purple cooler bag in your fridge. If you could bring it to BABBs, that'd be great... Forgot about the samples too, so we'll drink them at BABBs.


----------



## stillscottish (18/7/10)

What was it, Chap Chap?

A Golden Ale?


----------



## scoundrel (18/7/10)

just got home.

cheers to Perry and Anna for the hospitality. great night thanks again.

to all you hilarious pricks that came and made the swap a success cheers to you boys,
especially batz, incider, scruffy and bradbrew i owe you boys a few beers.

a few video will pop up over the next few days, when i figure out how to use my phone again.


to the dress wearing, baguette eating, XXXX drinking, avid white cotton sock loving kit and kilo brewer formerly know as chappo, mum was there early with a friend :icon_chickcheers: and they left disappointed. you prick! even tidalpete got a lap dance and you missed out cos your a big PIKER!

I think we need to show the victorian how to party, all over by 2:30? i didn't know they let kindy kids have beers now?

cheers

scoundrel


----------



## clarkey7 (18/7/10)

Perry & Anna - Thanks again for your awesome hospitality  

Had a great night once again.

Looking forward to the next party....and drinking the swap beers... :beerbang: 

Cheers,

PB


----------



## NickB (18/7/10)

As always, awesome hospitality from Perry and Anna! Great to catch up with some of you again, and some of you for the first time too. Some cracking beers, awesome food, and many of the world's problems solved in the one night 

Very much looking forward trying the swap beers too!

Here's to the Xmas swap at TidalPete's place 

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (18/7/10)

NickB said:


> As always, awesome hospitality from Perry and Anna! Great to catch up with some of you again, and some of you for the first time too. Some cracking beers, awesome food, and many of the world's problems solved in the one night
> 
> Very much looking forward trying the swap beers too!
> 
> ...



He's all set up for it, as well as being on the Beach for skinny dipping - we'll have to do a whip around to send Mrs Pete on a nice weekend somewhere.


----------



## TidalPete (18/7/10)

Just a quickie to thank Perry & Anna for a excellent night & morning which is always guaranteed when Winkle decides to play host to a mob of Pisspots brewers.
Good to meet up with the old hands again & meet those I haven't met before. :beer:
The missus is positively overjoyed at the prospect of 40 or 50 blokes turning up on her doorstep & creating general drunken mayhem, nude frolics on the dunes, etc.  Reckons she just can't wait.  

TP


----------



## DKS (18/7/10)

A big Thank you Winkle and Anna for all the hard work put in to make the night a success. Had a great time all round, beers, company, food, and brewing banter.
Thanks to all the brewers for their beers supplied. I sampled most and not a sub par one there. Can't wait to start on the swaps. :super: 
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (18/7/10)

Great night big thanks to Winkle and Anna for hosting a big night of food and beer. Thanks to all that helped with the food bloody fantastic effort :icon_drool2: Good to catch up with the regulars and the irregulars. Good to see Incider come out of retirement. 


BTW my swap beer is right to go.

Cheers Brad


----------



## clean brewer (18/7/10)

Thanks to Winkle and Anna for a great night and it was good again to finally catch up with the other brewers, I was so buggered from the drive, I had to sneak out to the Barina early for some shut eye(shocking car to sleep in)....  

Hopefully we can slip in something little around the Kin Kin area before Xmas and when im at my best... :unsure: 

Cheers to all....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Batz (18/7/10)

We have just arrived home, that was a big day after a big night !

Perry and Anna thanks for the the night guys, the food, the beer, the hospitality and the fantastic company made it a night to remember as always. It was nice to catch up with old friends and make so new ones as well.
Chappo hang your head in shame mate. <_< 






Looking forward to the Xmas swap @ TidalPetes, Pete tell Terri I'm going to bring my tools and give the dishwasher a service this time.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (18/7/10)

BTW Incider I am not f*%k ing "Sea Eagle" Pete just because my grandson has the unfortunate option of playing with their Sunshine Coast feeder club or sitting at home twiddling his thumbs. :angry: 
I'm not at all surprised that you head is the funny shape it is seeing you were born in Manly. :lol: 
 Rock on Queensland & the Mighty Broncos. :super:
I must admit however, that it was good to have a beer & a bit of fun with you again mate & your fishing expedition has worked again :beer: 

TP


----------



## Snow (18/7/10)

Had a great arvo/night/morning. Again, thanks to Perry and Anna for their tireless hospitality. Thanks also to the other brewers for making me laugh all night! Damn nearly got Bradsbrew the darts shark.... one hundred and eighty!!!

Incider, I don't think your lactose cider could make me discharge any more than I did this morning....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Snow (18/7/10)

Chappo said:


> Well there you go!
> 
> Ok I have:
> 
> ...



Chappo, 

YOU. HAVE. NO. CREDIBILITY.

<_< 

Thankfully Bonj came to my rescue and held my hand during the tempmate wiring.

Thanks Bonj!  

No thanks Chappo :angry: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## daemon (18/7/10)

Perry and Anna, thanks again for the hospitality and great food and putting up with us all  I left an extra of my swap beer in the fridge for you, it should have a number 16 on top.

It was a great night, even if I was tired and trying to fight off a cold. Great to catch up with everyone and meet a few new brewers as well.

I hope the Vic swap enjoyed chatting to Tidal Pete, even if he probably doesn't remember talking to you 

In regards to my swap beer (# 16), it's actually a Hazelnut Porter and ready to drink. I've had it bottled for about 5 weeks now so the flavours should be starting to mellow out nicely. Looking forward to trying some of the others, from the list there looks to be some exceptional beers.


----------



## Ross (18/7/10)

Just got home from the international Brewers day... my liver is in serious need of a rest after 3 days of heavy consumption....

Thanks Perry & Anna for yet another great evening - You guys rock.


Looking forward to the spoils of the swap.


cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (18/7/10)

OMG! OMG! A double rainbow! 

What does this mean?


----------



## bconnery (18/7/10)

Bonj said:


> OMG! OMG! A double rainbow!
> 
> What does this mean?


It means you are gay and so is your friend. 

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Scruffy (19/7/10)

So I see the Vic swap went well...




However, there's a certain charm to the Queensland effort...


----------



## winkle (19/7/10)

:lol: 

I feel like I've been hit by a truck after that weakend :blink: .
It was great to see you lot again and good to have a chat with some professional brewers.
Maybe going to Archive yesterday was a bad idea heath-wise.


----------



## winkle (19/7/10)

OK, list of stuff I'm to distribute at BABBs this week -

BribieG's case.
Scruffy's case beer for Browndog.
Bonj's purple handbag with beery contents.

I'm yet to look around the bar sober, so if you're missing something let me know.

PS: Tidal Pete's phone discussions with the Vic case swap was a hoot  .


----------



## stillscottish (19/7/10)

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou Perry and Anna for a great night, even if I did have to bail early. I'll call in later to pick up my keg and I'm sure the 3 whisky bottles are still as full as when I left them :blink:


----------



## winkle (20/7/10)

stillscottish said:


> Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou Perry and Anna for a great night, even if I did have to bail early. I'll call in later to pick up my keg and *I'm sure the 3 whisky bottles are still as full as when I left them* :blink:



Just as full mate and the contents have been refiltered as a bonus, no need to thank us for this service :icon_cheers: .


----------



## winkle (21/7/10)

Finally to finish off this thread heres a link to a truely odd video under discussion late Saturday night

OMG, where is double rainbow guy when you need him  
(you had to be there)


----------



## NickB (21/7/10)

On a more serious note, did anyone report that terrorist attack to the AFP on Saturday?




At least he had the common decency to try our beers before trying to kill us. On a side note, we now know what happened to Chappo h34r:


----------



## winkle (21/7/10)

NickB said:


> On a more serious note, did anyone report that terrorist attack to the AFP on Saturday?
> 
> View attachment 39573
> 
> ...



Osama Bin Bunyip's off(very)spring??


----------



## InCider (21/7/10)

Allah Akbar!

(can I borrow a pair of socks?)


----------



## Scruffy (21/7/10)

InCider said:


> Allah Akbar!
> 
> (can I borrow a pair of socks?)




Double rainbow, all the way...


Oh my gawd, oh my gawd...


----------



## Scruffy (21/7/10)

oh piss, ...I've become Chappo...

meh...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (26/7/10)

NickB said:


> On a more serious note, did anyone report that terrorist attack to the AFP on Saturday?
> 
> View attachment 39573




Sean Bin Insider ; You need more practice in tying the "Shemagh" very sloopy effort mate .. 


cheers, Iman Osama Bin Bunyip


----------



## bonj (26/7/10)

Scruffy said:


> Double rainbow, all the way...
> 
> 
> Oh my gawd, oh my gawd...


Double Rainbow! What does it mean?


----------



## InCider (27/7/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Sean Bin Insider ; You need more practice in tying the "Shemagh" very sloopy effort mate ..
> 
> 
> cheers, Iman Osama Bin Bunyip




I'll keep practicing Mohammah el Osama Bunyip,

Cheers & Beers from the Ka'baa.

InCider Al Jazeera.


----------

